# Naruto 545 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 22, 2011)

*Naruto 545:
An Immortal Army*​

Make up predictions for next chapter of Naruto

1791


----------



## Lovely (Jun 22, 2011)

Not so sure. I'm guessing we'll be seeing new fights with the bjuus involved. 

I wonder where Naruto will head to first?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Naruto runs from tree to tree..................*


----------



## Tengu (Jun 22, 2011)

I predict Itachi.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 22, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato show the jin's who's boss


----------



## vered (Jun 22, 2011)

perhaps some good explanation on the edos jin and how they got their eyes and who controls what.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

the pain zombies head out and naruto get sent to find the zetsus


----------



## Mofo (Jun 22, 2011)

Nagato/Itachi. At least I hope so.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 22, 2011)

Edo wars part 2. I believe new volume (58) covers Kakashi's rampage, gaara and onoki vs edo kages, naruto's help to defeat white zetsus and naruto vs edo pain jinchurikis


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Chapter 545: A New Day, A New Hope

Shikaku and Mabui learn what happened. Shikaku tells Katsuyu to tell Tsunade about the situation and tell Naruto. Katsuyu does as such and Tsunade goes after Naruto, with Killer A and Killerbee following behind.

Meanwhile, the Zetsu are killing people still, and it's got to the point where everyone is starting to not trust each other. People are starting to fight with each other, thinking the other is the enemy.

Meanwhile, Madara is talking to himself. Says that today is the day everything will change. He tells the Edos to go to their destination. He then says to himself that he'll see how Sasuke is doing, saying Sasuke's eyes should be ready soon.

Meanwhile, Tsunade and the others catch up to Naruto. Naruto says he doesn't need help. Tsunade tells Naruto about what's going on. Naruto says it's not possible for him to use Shadow Clones when in Kyuubi mode, saying the Kyuubi would take advantage of the situation. During this time, the Kyuubi has heard everything. The Kyuubi flashbacks to what Naruto said to him not to long ago. He tells himself he'll probably regret his decision but he tells Naruto he'll help him but says he's only doing it to help himself in the long run. Naruto smiles at Kyuubi telling it he can't sense any evil coming from it. Naruto thanks Kyuubi. Kyuubi looks annoyed. Naruto uses Shadow Clone, Tsunade questions why he did so right after what he said, Naruto says the Kyuubi isn't such a bad guy. The Shadow Clones all go in different directions. The real Naruto is going somewhere else.

Back where the Zetsus killing everyone are. Two people are going to kill each other but a Naruto clone comes in time and pushes them away. Naruto senses who among them are Zetsus, the Zetsus start to change, White goo starts to burst out of them, they don't know what's going on so they retreat. Naruto says they can't hide from him, he chases after them.

Back with Madara. White Zetsu tells Madara about the situation, Madara is interested by it. Madara then asks Sasuke how his eyes are. Sasuke says they feel fine, and wants to test them out. Madara says he has just the person in mind. We don't see Sasuke's eyes, Madara and Zetsu are blocking them.

End text: With his new eyes, Sasuke falls deeper into the darkness. Madara guides Sasuke to a world of no return.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 22, 2011)

to bad naruto does not know hirashin he could have given mabui some kunais to sent to various battlefields and he can teleport their. maybe he can do the next best thing have naruto create reverse summoning scrolls like the one he had vs pain and get mabui to send them to the battlefields and have others summon him there.


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2011)

I predict some Jinchuuriki badassery! 

Y'all ready for this?


----------



## Penance (Jun 22, 2011)

Day two of war...


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably something about Madara's new Pain Rikudou. Maybe we'll learn how he made them, like are they his Edos or Kabuto's or what the hell is going on..

Then it's to Naruto and Bee again and they are working on the Zetsu problem. Naruto prepares to tame Kyubi.


----------



## invulnerableking (Jun 22, 2011)

Hm, should be a change of focus in the manga back to Sasuke, Kabuto, and Tobi.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 22, 2011)

I predict Nagato and Itachi  and how this new Pain Rikudou works


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 22, 2011)

*Chapter 545 Prediction*:   The Second Wave

The new day begins and as Naruto darts towards the battlefield, the shinobi army comes across the second wave of the undead army.   This time they face the dead Kages.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato vs the 6 Jin.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 22, 2011)

The second day of the war begins. Both the shinobi alliance and the main forces of Kabuto and Madara begin to move openly again, but the alliance is at a disadvantage because their formations get broken up by Zetsus who were hidden among them. 

Meanwhile Shikaku tells the kages and Naruto of his plan, but Naruto or Bee tells them that he can't use TKB in KM. Shikaku asks about Mabui's ability to transport Naruto, but she declines saying that she can only transport items since it would kill any human. Shikaku despairs and gives Naruto the tag line how his plan can only work if Naruto could be in two places at the same time. Naruto has an idea and the chapter ends.

The idea, which will be revealed in several chapters filled with another round of mediocre fights, is to send scrolls like those used in his fight with Pain to the various divisions and have the shinobi there reverse summon him so he can wipe out the Zetsu masquerading among them and then get summoned to the next division and do the same.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 22, 2011)

*I would like to see*

a series of 1 vs 1 fights with the jinchuriki ala sasuke retrieval arc. get the rest of the konoha 11 involved. get kakashi and the kages to help.


----------



## narutored23 (Jun 22, 2011)

*what part will the edo jins play*

will they be in the manga or will they be off paneled


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto faces the Jins.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jun 22, 2011)

I want an explanation of the Edo Jinchuriki Rikudo Pain


----------



## moncoeurmysmile (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto Runs towards the Battle field. Thinks in his head.... Thinks some more... 

Chapter Ends with Naruto Running to the Battle field.. while thinking... about his previous thoughts...


----------



## Faustus (Jun 23, 2011)

Kishi better provide a clear explanation on what Madara did with the jins


----------



## Aiku (Jun 23, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe itachi and nagato set out for whatever kabuto has plans for them to do. and naruto go around killing zetsus. until he gets intercepted by the pain jins. or he has to save someone from them.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 23, 2011)

I predict Naruto owning


----------



## Taellon (Jun 23, 2011)

I predict a Slaughter of the good guys via the jins, followed by an epic battle of Bee and Naruto vs the jins. Finally followed with the sudden and epic combination of sage mode and kyuubi mode, allowing Naruto to completely dominate.


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Naruto's talents are used to pick out the Zetsus amongst the Alliance troops; if everything goes to plan, Naruto's efforts will vanquish the transformed Zetsus by chapter's end, leaving room for Madara to appear along with his Six Paths to fight the two Jinchuuriki.

None of us want to wait weeks to see the Rinnegan-Sharingan combo in action.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto's talents are used to pick out the Zetsus amongst the Alliance troops; if everything goes to plan, Naruto's efforts will vanquish the transformed Zetsus by chapter's end, leaving room for Madara to appear along with his Six Paths to fight the two Jinchuuriki.
> 
> None of us want to wait weeks to see the Rinnegan-Sharingan combo in action.



yeah but if Naruto use too many kagebunshin Kyuubi will kill him, so maybe this is the time for the two of them to reach an agreedment


----------



## Klue (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> yeah but if Naruto use too many kagebunshin Kyuubi will kill him, so maybe this is the time for the two of them to reach an agreedment



I'm hoping he is able to pull it off to a degree where Copy-Cat-Zetsu is stopped. Basically, I don't want Kishi to drag this out for it's my hope that the Six Paths of Pain hit the battlefield in two weeks time.

Probably unlikely, but I can dream.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 23, 2011)

madar explains his jutsu, killer bee and naruto attack the zetsu's, kabuto betrays madara and has itachi and nagato attack him, but madara has his 6 jin counters. so they fight.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 24, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps some good explanation on the edos jin and how they got their eyes and who controls what.





JuubiSage said:


> Probably something about Madara's new Pain Rikudou. Maybe we'll learn how he made them, like are they his Edos or Kabuto's or what the hell is going on..





RaidenisDead said:


> I want an explanation of the Edo Jinchuriki Rikudo Pain





Faustus said:


> Kishi better provide a clear explanation on what Madara did with the jins



I don't think we will get any explanation in ch.545. But we'll get the explanation eventually in some other chapter. Techniques are usually explained via fight. Also, the explanation will come in such a way that Kabuto will know about it. 

From Vol.55, ch.521, P04

*Kabuto:* As long as I have got impure world resurrection and "that"   technique, I'm invincible.
*And eventually...I will learn the secrets of the sage of six paths !*



Penance said:


> Day two of war...


yes !
I think Tsunade/Raikage will call Naruto from behind and tell Shkaku's plan. Then Naruto tells them he can't use shadow clone in Kyubi Chakra Mode. They decide where to send Naruto. As for rest of the chapter, it could focus anything..from Gaara's units to Kakashi's unit. Also, Beach font unit might mix to Gaara's unit as planned before. But they'll entry when Gaara's unit will be in very trouble, so not exactly next chapter but somewhere later.


----------



## calimike (Jun 24, 2011)

> Done proof reading issue 30. New series #ST&RS starts from this issue.



*Spoiler*: __ 








sitomi_r4 at ustream.tv said he saw woman carry WSJ #30 for her kids from mail today (Friday in Tokyo).


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Prediction: Itachi will look up in the sky and predicts bad weather

*Scene changes to Madara, thunderclap in the background*


----------



## jso (Jun 24, 2011)

I predict the beginning of an Edo-fight, as Naruto makes his way to either a battlefront or the HQ. Maybe a panel of Kabuto or something, since we havent seen his face in a while.


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Issue #30 contains chapter 545 I presume?


----------



## jso (Jun 24, 2011)

How can some random woman with kids have the same issue that the editor says he just got finished proof-reading? lol that's mind-bogglingly fast


----------



## Klue (Jun 24, 2011)

Someone tell her to post spoilers.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 25, 2011)

Klue said:


> Issue #30 contains chapter 545 I presume?



Yes.



jso said:


> How can some random woman with kids have the same issue that the editor says he just got finished proof-reading? lol that's mind-bogglingly fast



Lol ! That post got nothing to do with "chapter 545 prediction". 



Klue said:


> Someone tell her to post spoilers.



The issue #30 isn't even printed. Editor just read the manuscript of the comics to be printed. 
It goes like this:
24th- Friday- Chief editor did proof-reading
28th- Tuesday- Chief editor will get the printed copy of #30
29th- Wednesday- Ohana gets a copy somehow and post spoiler
29th/30th- Wednesday/Thursday- English scan out
4th July- Monday- official sales date. Japanese people buy copies from stores.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a bad feeling this chapter will go something like this:

- Naruto makes it to the camp and we get a lot of cheering from the Alliance, as well as a brief explanation on the kages' part
- Shikaku tells Naruto about the Zetsus
- Naruto proceeds to wipe them out
- _possible_ Kabuto cameo

I seriously doubt anything very exciting will be happening. Kishi seems to enjoy giving us a lot of teasers/cameos of Madara before withdrawing and ignoring him for a month, so he likely won't be around for at least a couple of weeks.



jso said:


> How can some random woman with kids have the same issue that the editor says he just got finished proof-reading? lol that's mind-bogglingly fast



Maybe she has a close friend on staff, if she isn't on it herself.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 26, 2011)

More Jesusruto crap and maybe one panel with Edo Jins. I really don't expect more.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope we get some pairings 

Also naruto killing off Zetsu's.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm expecting the battle to go back to the Kages


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think Naruto is going to get a lot of focus this chapter It's probably going to be focusing on the Allied armies and the worsening situation after a terrible night and the effect that Zetsu's infiltration has done maybe Inoichi will relay the information about  how Naruto sensing skills is needed in exposing the disguised Zetsu's Also maybe more Madara movement and Kabuto reaction to losing control of some of his more powerfull pieces

Also it will be interesting to see how Gaara reacts now A has sanctioned Naruto's involvement in the War especially as A basically voided the agreement at the meeting


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 26, 2011)

Sake and auto orange.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasuke


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 26, 2011)

I remember hearing a theory that Tobi could only warp to where there were sharingan, I think this is true , I think he is going to send an Edo Biju to each of the battle fields to give him free rain on teleport locations.


----------



## Haloman (Jun 26, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I remember hearing a theory that Tobi could only warp to where there were sharingan, I think this is true , I think he is going to send an Edo Biju to each of the battle fields to give him free rain on teleport locations.



Except that doesn't explain how Tobi was warping to where Minato was. ... Unless Minato has a Sharingan!!! 

You heard it here first! Minato has Sharingan!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I remember hearing a theory that Tobi could only warp to where there were sharingan, I think this is true , I think he is going to send an Edo Biju to each of the battle fields to give him free rain on teleport locations.



i doubt he will separate the jins. because what would be the point of making paths because they work best together. they were powerful and almost unbeatable because of their shared vision in battle that is why jiriaya and pa wanted to seperate the paths from each other. . plus madara teleported to RS items in the beach location where team 10 is at with no sharingan in sight. i doubt the theory is true. also when he fought minato no sharingan was in sight as well. 

i think next chapter we may have a glimpse of all the battle fields and a few pages of naruto finding zetsus. and maybe madara going somewhere and kabuto talking about madara using the jins.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I remember hearing a theory that Tobi could only warp to where there were sharingan, I think this is true , I think he is going to send an Edo Biju to each of the battle fields to give him free rain on teleport locations.



He warps to where Sharingan users are? lol, what?


----------



## ♣Doflamingo♣ (Jun 26, 2011)

Possibly a Sasuke appearance is in store. If not, I expect a couple of the bijuu to start some fights with either Kages or some other notable ninja.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasuke appears and hopefully a Nagato and Itachi appearance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 26, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> I'm expecting the battle to go back to the Kages



Don't expect too much. Unless they stood there staring at each other for a few hours on the first day of the war, then mutually retreated, that fight is probably over. Same for the 7 Swordsmen.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 27, 2011)

When is the next break? Because when I start to heavily anticipate the upcoming chapters, a break usually happens. I bet next week is the week off. I have a feeling that this next chapter is going to be awesome and then Kishi is going to pull the ultimate cliff hanger by taking a week off lol.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 27, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> When is the next break? Because when I start to heavily anticipate the upcoming chapters, a break usually happens. I bet next week is the week off. I have a feeling that this next chapter is going to be awesome and then Kishi is going to pull the ultimate cliff hanger by taking a week off lol.


August, maybe?  There was some murmuring that the break due to the tsunami would replace another break later in the year, but I don't know the truth of that.

Of course, Kishimoto can take a week off whenever he wants, and we won't know until the week before.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 27, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't expect too much. Unless they stood there staring at each other for a few hours on the first day of the war, then mutually retreated, that fight is probably over. Same for the 7 Swordsmen.



It was stated already that Gaara's division was to fall back from the Edo Kage and if necessary hold them at bay with their long range attacks, we have every reason to believe that fight has not yet occurred.

Now Kakashi, that one would need some explanation. All the Edo's there showed their powers already so I suppose an off-panel is possible, but still unlikely as Kishi has yet to off-panel ANY of the Edo Tensei's sealing. Portions of fights yes but not their actual ends.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jun 27, 2011)

Day 2 of war. Start it with a bang, Garaa/Oonoki vs. Kages. >:]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 27, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> It was stated already that Gaara's division was to fall back from the Edo Kage and if necessary hold them at bay with their long range attacks, we have every reason to believe that fight has not yet occurred.



It's possible we'll see it. I just don't see the point in anyone getting their hopes up over it. I'm not sure how much time passed between the time they engaged and the time night fell, but it does seem a tad unrealistic for them to have been able to hold multiple ET kages at bay throughout the entire KinGin battle, Asuma battle and Madara's party-crash (I'll leave out Hanzou because it's possible his fight was at the same time as one of the others).

Even if we do see them, I wouldn't expect much. Whether Kishi gives all of them backstories or not, people are going to end up complaining.



> Now Kakashi, that one would need some explanation. All the Edo's there showed their powers already so I suppose an off-panel is possible, but still *unlikely as Kishi has yet to off-panel ANY of the Edo Tensei's sealing*. Portions of fights yes but not their actual ends.



If they were off-paneled we wouldn't necessarily know that they were.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 27, 2011)

I really want Gaara vs his dad to start.


----------



## NSAMA (Jun 27, 2011)

Gaara vs his dad will be a good fight but I'm not interested, I think the next chapter will focus on zetsu vs naruto..


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 27, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> Gaara vs his dad will be a good fight but I'm not interested, I think the next chapter will focus on zetsu vs naruto..



Yeah Gaara Vs his Dad woulld be good especially as it seems Gaara still has issues on that point but I really want to see Gaara's reaction now Naruto is entering the battle and he can't do anything as he has now been out voted


----------



## auem (Jun 27, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Yeah Gaara Vs his Dad woulld be good especially as it seems Gaara still has issues on that point but I really want to see Gaara's reaction now Naruto is entering the battle and he can't do anything as he has now been out voted



mark my word-gaara vs. 4th kazekage will be just a TNJ by former...


----------



## Distance (Jun 27, 2011)

Either Madara or Naruto is going to arrive at the battle field near the end of this weeks chapter. I can't think of anything else much apart from that. But probably the shinobi forces will be informed that Naruto is now allowed on the battle field, and a lot of talking is going to occur because of it.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 27, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi meet Naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 27, 2011)

Distance said:


> Either Madara or Naruto is going to arrive at the battle field near the end of this weeks chapter. I can't think of anything else much apart from that. But probably the shinobi forces will be informed that Naruto is now allowed on the battle field, and a lot of talking is going to occur because of it.



Yeah, this is more or less what I'm expecting this week.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 27, 2011)

Naruto ownage and Sasuke reveal


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 27, 2011)

More Nagato and Itachi


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 27, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Nagato and Itachi meet Naruto.



Just imagine how awful the dialogue would be. They probably would talk about the already overly repetitive Messiah Naruto thing.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

Or they'd just kick his ass?


----------



## Tengu (Jun 27, 2011)

Spoiler:
Chapter 545

Chapter starts with Madara and his edo.
It appears Madara has control over the new Pain, but Kabuto can unsummon the bodies.
Madara says that his new Pain will finish what the old one couldn't, meaning he will capture Naruto and Bee.
Scene jumps to Shikaku.
Shikaku learns that A let Naruto and Bee go and sends a ninja to intercept him and to tell him about the Zetsu's. Naruto explains he can't make shadow clones while in Kiuuby Mode, and tells this to Shikaku trough Katsuyu, Shikaku makes a desperate face.
Sasuke finally removes his bandages and his is surprised of how good his vision is, but soon after he senses Itachi's chakra and asks Zetsu how can that be.Zetsu tells him about Kabuto and Edo Tensei.
Chapter ends with Sasuke having an angry face.


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Just imagine how awful the dialogue would be. They probably would talk about the already overly repetitive Messiah Naruto thing.



reenacting the same  nagato scene but this time ruin itachi's character even more


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 27, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Nagato and Itachi meet Naruto.


Doubt it. Naruto is still well within the Sensor Division's range but Itachi and Nagato are not.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 27, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Spoiler:
> Chapter 545
> 
> Chapter starts with Madara and his edo.
> ...



Is this real?


----------



## misobombin (Jun 27, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Nagato and Itachi meet Naruto.



hopefully. just so we can learn what power itachi gave naruto.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 27, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> Is this real?


No, just no.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jun 27, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No, just no.



if not then why does it say *spoiler*, when it should say *prediction*.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 27, 2011)

Animal Path summons dragons. Do eeeeeeeet Kishi


----------



## Hitt (Jun 27, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Chapter ends with Sasuke having an angry face.



Prediction was meh...well..except for that.

Sasuke:


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Spoiler:
> Chapter 545
> 
> Chapter starts with Madara and his edo.
> ...



Sasuke is a chakra sensing type now?


----------



## Thor (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the old kage fights will be forgotten happen off panel like Kakashi's rampage.


----------



## NSAMA (Jun 27, 2011)

at this point Im wondering what _that jutsu_ actually is, they?re talking about that since the beggining of part 2, Naruto is stronger than ever before , so if naruto doesn?t say anything about it in this war I think he never will..Itachi?s gift is the same but in this case I believe is about some uchiha secret rather than power.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sasuke is a chakra sensing type now?



Isn't everyone?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 27, 2011)

sasuke can sense the nice, bright happy feeling chakra aka naruto's while naruto can sense the evil, dark chakra. cause we all know sasuke wants to turns the smiling faces into crying tears of blood. so sasuke like


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> reenacting the same  nagato scene but this time ruin itachi's character even more



better to hear about narutos peace talk then about sasukes talk about hate and how his pain is greater. people get mad because of naruto being the messiah but sasuke talks about his hate as much as narutos messiah thing come sup.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict we'll see Sasuke, and more Madara.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict...



...still no Sasuke EMS


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict killer bee rapping about the jinchuriki saving the world and raikage going back to his post even though shikaku has been doing a better job than him since A is a combat type. I also predict itachi and nagato having more fun talking while sitting on more statues away from battle.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict Naruto & Kyuubi have a new conversation after Naruto hears what Shikaku needs of him andddddd...
The Kyuubi conversion comes even closer to an end.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict Charlie sheen showing up with tiger blood and a machete and kill everybody.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict new pain being stupid and crap.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict Nagato bitching at Madara for stealing his thing.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict Madara.

I'd enjoy to see Nagato's reaction to Konan's death if Kishi decides to throw that out there toward him.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 27, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> I predict Madara.
> 
> I'd enjoy to see Nagato's reaction to Konan's death if Kishi decides to throw that out there toward him.



AHA!
Bat-shit Nagatooo again! Do it Kishi
(Unfortunately he's under control and no Gedo to steal souls from random dudes)


----------



## Judecious (Jun 27, 2011)

Hopefully we have more naruto.  Would be awesome to see what he does next.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2011)

As if we haven't seen enough of Jesuto for now.

Nagato/Itachi time.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict Shikaku to ask for Naruto's help.

Nothing too crazy, and predictable.


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2011)

i hope Nagato/Itachi will do somthing significant.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 27, 2011)

I predict some sasuke swag


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2011)

Edo Jinchuuriki Six Path focus is all I want. Hurry this up Kishi.


----------



## calimike (Jun 27, 2011)

Klue said:


> Edo Jinchuuriki Six Path focus is all I want. Hurry this up Kishi.



No need. Take it easy and slow  I predicted Itachi used jutsu to get Naruto back to shrine since crow is inside Naruto's body :amazed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 27, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> if not then why does it say *spoiler*, when it should say *prediction*.



Because sometimes people either a) write the wrong word or b) like to trick others into thinking they have secret information. That 'spoiler' is an obvious fake. 



Friday said:


> I predict Shikaku to ask for Naruto's help.



That's all I'm expecting, too. Maybe a page spread of one villain or another (I'm guessing Kabuto; we haven't seen him lately), but other than that, it looks like it's shaping up to be another talk-centric chapter.

If Naruto does make it to the camp this chap, that means there's going to be a lot of explaining on both his and Shikaku's part. Sounds exciting. 

I suspect it's still too early for Sasuke.


----------



## jso (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually disagree. I think the action will suddenly begin to take the forefront again, and Shikaku resolving the situation with internal Zetsu affairs via Naruto will take the backburner with very few pages committed to it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Edo Jinchuuriki Six Path focus is all I want. Hurry this up Kishi.


He'll drag it out until we see them, most likely.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt we'll see Sasuke. Too much win for Madara's side and Kabuto would have to switch sides to even it out. Madara has spies planted on Kabuto and Naruto could point them out later on when things are going badly for the alliance. Edo Kages vs Edo Jins would b a good fight to c.


----------



## Syntaxis (Jun 28, 2011)

Chapter 545 predic-fic

Naruto runs over some barren landscape and is contacted by HQ. "Naruto, this is Shukaku, we want you to weed out the enemy who is hidden among our camps. Please split up and take them out!"
"Mr. Shukaku..! I can't use Kage Bunshin in this mode."
"Fuck.. you're our only hope.. can you get to the closest camp..?"
"I have a better idea." Naruto stops in his tracks and sits down. "Gimme a minute."

Scene switch to Madara. Black Zetsu is standing nearby, "Are you going to attack the Kages with this..?"
"No. I'm going to take on the 8-tails."
"What about Sasuke?"
"He should be ready by now. Wake him up. I'll have him fight Naruto."

Switch to where Itachi and Nagato are. Nagato stands up and causes a nearby group of birds to scare off. Itachi responds and stares Nagato down. "Tsukiyomi!"

"Our plan worked," Nagato notices, while inside Itachi's illusion.
"We're in my world now. What's your plan?"
"Now the controller can't track us, there's something I would like to suggest."
Nagato is released from the cross that bound him.
"My Rinnegan gives me control over life and death. Your Sharingan can temporarily make anything an illusion, even death. If I use my Rinnegan to rip your soul out of that body, and you use Izanagi.. it will be undone, but it will recreate your body as new, free from control."
"..."
"You will lose an eye.. but given that you can lock my body down, you can take one of my eyes for yourself.. and restore my body and soul for me."

The scene switches to back in the real world. The birds that flew off have hardly moved an inch from their position before the previous conversation. Not even a second has passed.

Scene switch to Kabuto, "What happened there..? For a split second.."
But something else requires his attention. "Madara, too.. tch.. whatever, my trump card still has to play its part."

Back to Naruto. He is sitting down in Kyuubi and Sennin-mode (and looks awesome!). "mr. Shikaku, I can oversee every battlefield. I'll take care of this."
At HQ, Inoichi mutters something. "In.. incredible.."
Another sensor: "He's overseeing it all, by himself..?"
Inoichi: "Not only does he sense evil intentions, he does it at this range.."

5 Panels show different nins getting a signal. "Got it!"
The next few pages show the ninja alliance taking out all the zetsu infiltrators.

Back to Madara, who is on the move. Zetsu appears next to him. "They've seen through the Zetsu's. If they aren't distracted.. your plan.."
"Don't worry about it. Even if they all came.. Look.."
He points in front of him.

Sasuke took out all the 6 paths of Pain Jinchuuriki's. And he doesn't even seem worn out at all. We only see his back.

"Take me to Naruto."

- end -


----------



## ppain (Jun 28, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> Chapter 545 predic-fic
> 
> Naruto runs over some barren landscape and is contacted by HQ. "Naruto, this is Shukaku, we want you to weed out the enemy who is hidden among our camps. Please split up and take them out!"
> "Mr. Shukaku..! I can't use Kage Bunshin in this mode."
> ...



I actually thought about nagato itachi breaking edo tensei the exact same way, that would be awesome!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasuke off-panneling Neo Pain without them showing anything ? That's not going to happen 

Another thing the only way for Itachi to revive would be if Itachi used Izanagi to turn his Edo body into his Real Body , after that Nagato use Soul Rip on him and kills Itachi and at the same time takes the control from Kabuto and then use Gedo Rinne Tensei or whatever the jutsu is that brings Itachi back to life in his new body made by Izanagi .

And even then it would be a ass-pull like no other we've seen


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2011)

itachi can't use izanagi. he needs senju dna/chakra first.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 28, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> itachi can't use izanagi. he needs senju dna/chakra first.



Since Nagato is an Uzumaki and Uzumakis are distant relatives with Senjus, maybe Itachi just needs to hold his hand with Nagato to do Izanagi...


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jun 28, 2011)

545: More talk with the alliance, and then Itachi & Nagato.  The new paths, possibly along with Gedo Mazo & Madara will arrive at the battlefield at the end with a 2 page spread.

546: Alliance freaked out at the multiple rinnegan, some may recognise it as pains ability. The paths begin to wreck havoc on the shoreline with madara watching from atop the Gedo mazo. Some talk with Kabuto about how Madara's using his pawns.

The rest could go either way.
I can't see Naruto fighting Madara yet, perhaps he'll use his sensing ability to find Kabuto and destroy the paths by killing him.  Kabuto did make it pretty damn clear that was one way to end them, and thus seemed a bit like a foreshadowing. I think Kishi will save Madara for a bit later.  Think about it this way - If he was wrecking with the Gedo mazo ALONE why on Earth did he need the paths? It's bound to be another reason apart from more firepower.

Unless he'll use them upfront while sealing the remaining chakra into the statue, which'll take a few days.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2011)

nagato should be able to use izanagi. rinnegan means he has both spiritual and physical energy of the rikudou.

but i doubt either itachi or nagato will break edo tensei. they're under kabuto's control. he won't allow it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Since Nagato is an Uzumaki and Uzumakis are distant relatives with Senjus, maybe Itachi just needs to hold his hand with Nagato to do Izanagi...



Nagato is a Rikudou, he already possesses Uchiha and Senju powers. That's what being a Rikudou means: Spiritual Energy, which is eye power and strength of chakra; Physical Energy, which is body power and longevity.

Nagato has the potential to use Banbutsu Sōzō, a power that would permit him to create living beings. Izanagi is described as an Uchiha technique, shown to require the Sharingan to function.


----------



## kayanathera (Jun 28, 2011)

wouldnt nagato be able to revive him and itachi through rinne tensei?


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> wouldnt nagato be able to revive him and itachi through rinne tensei?



Not sure. Their souls are already bounded in the unpure world. It could go either way.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2011)

People keep mentioning Nagato and Itachi plotting or reviving eachother, but Kabuto controls their actions so he would obviously not allow them to do that.


----------



## auem (Jun 28, 2011)

plot is too arbitrary now...now kishi need some new rule to bring back previous 4 hokages somehow....kyubi's dark chakra can be accessible as a plus point...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

auem said:


> plot is too arbitrary now...now kishi need some new rule to bring back previous 4 hokages somehow....kyubi's dark chakra can be accessible as a plus point...


Are you insane?


----------



## auem (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Are you insane?



not more than our beloved mangaka...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

auem said:


> not more than our beloved mangaka...


I see what you did there.


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps some good explanation on the edos jin and how they got their eyes and *who controls what*.



i would like to know that over the rest of the over analysing stuff.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 28, 2011)

I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> People keep mentioning Nagato and Itachi plotting or reviving eachother, but Kabuto controls their actions so he would obviously not allow them to do that.



 but we have had a couple zombies break control momentarily like hanzou who cut himself. if he can do it why not the one who can bring people back from the dead nagato.


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



Do you even realize how epic that would be?


----------



## p33man (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



As badass as Madara is, he can't even sniff Aizen's level of BA


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2011)

If only Madara could achieve his eye plan shit then he will start getting close to Aizen. But then there'll be too many illusion using villains in the mangas I read ><

It must be a metaphor for life. Life is an illusion!


----------



## navy (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



Madara > Aizen


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



In a perfect world this would happen


----------



## Superstars (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets see what Madara does with his jinchuriki army!!!


----------



## auem (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



greatness of aizensama is in sight for madara...


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jun 28, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I predict that Madara reveals the "child of proficy" proficy was just an illusion he put into the old toads head.



Daaaaaamn. This would be so awesome!

We'll probably se a bit of the new paths powa (over 9000!) against a fodder division. Maybe a bit of Kabuchimaru thinking about how they would affect his plan.

Oonoki vs. Muu. 
French Kage (with baguettes) vs. Tsunade.
Raikage  vs. Raikage 
Psycho!Gaara vs. his old man.


----------



## DivineRiku (Jun 28, 2011)

Aizen got owned by a superior inchigo just like Madara is going to get owned by a superior Naruto.


----------



## auem (Jun 28, 2011)

DivineRiku said:


> Aizen *got owned* by a superior inchigo just like Madara i*s going to get owned* by a superior Naruto.



those are called plot-kai and plotengan respectively...


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2011)

KyuubiFan said:


> Daaaaaamn. This would be so awesome!
> 
> We'll probably se a bit of the new paths powa (over 9000!) against a fodder division. Maybe a bit of Kabuchimaru thinking about how they would affect his plan.
> 
> ...



yeah Naruto and Bee will take on the Jins while Kakashi and his team still fighting the 7 swordsmen....


----------



## Distance (Jun 28, 2011)

You fools. Madara is Aizen.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (Jun 28, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that this wasn't all Aizen's doing?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

MS81 said:


> yeah Naruto and Bee will take on the Jins while Kakashi and his team still fighting the 7 swordsmen....



whats wrong with this naruto and bee vs the jins and kakashi and his group vs the swordsmen well until suigetsu shows up and saves kakashis group and fights his brother.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

> implying Suigetsu will do anything of relevance.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> > implying Suigetsu will do anything of relevance.



you know he is gonna fight his brother, all the zombies so far have fought people with a connection to them. and the rest of the swordsmen only have a connection to suigetsu. who else maybe meis body guard choujiro one of them will take them out. not kakashi since he already beat haku and zabuza who he had a connection to. and i think suigetsu will be the one since he appeared in the chapter the swordsmen also appeared where he and juugo escaped. and juggo will probably fight kimamaro who he is connected to.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

The Swordsmen have probably been defeated by now.


----------



## Distance (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The Swordsmen have probably been defeated by now.



That would be a piss take.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

This entire "war" has been.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gabe said:


> whats wrong with this naruto and bee vs the jins and kakashi and his group vs the swordsmen well until suigetsu shows up and saves kakashis group and fights his brother.



thing is, I'm for Naruto and Bee fighting the jins not for Kakashi,Gai and the rest of thier team fighting the swordmen still.... Gai and Kakashi should have a duo jutsu with Gates and Raiton!!!:


----------



## jso (Jun 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The Swordsmen have probably been defeated by now.


Dont crush my hopes


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 28, 2011)

So... I have my fingers crossed for Sasuke.
Hoping.

Madara moving on someone is just a little too soon.
He will intercept one of the combined forces, but It won't be this chapter.
Kabuto is too... Kabuto to be in this chapter for a long time, and naruto is in a transitioning period. We have already seen the other teams as of three chapters ago' so that leaves one loose end to be tied, especially since madara isn't moving on the Daimyo

That loose end is Uchiha Sasuke.
May his eyes be opened.


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to see Gaara's division fighting Muu and his father but I guess that will get trolled somehow.. :/

We'll see more of Zetsu steamrolling the Medic camp, Naruto giving more TnJ and possibly a glimpse of Sasuke at the end.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> That loose end is Uchiha Sasuke.
> May his eyes be opened.



quoted for truth!!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sick of the all the secrets uchiha have, please kishi, reveal at least one thing so you'll lighten my years of suffering.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 28, 2011)

When will we have Spoilers ?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

We'll get them when we get them.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully tomorrow.

Kakashi rapes mangetsu with Raikiri.
Sasuke at the end of the chapter


EDIT: We also see Jugo and Suigetsu ready to join the war


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wanna see Sasuke's EMS.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 28, 2011)

Really hope we see some Sasuke at the end. 


We got bits of everyone else.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd think that if Kishi planned on Sasuke, there would be upcoming color pages. 

Nevertheless I hope for a good chapter revolved around a major character this time. Was getting sick of the small battles that lead the plot no where, and I hope that stays in the background for the time being.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Kakashi rapes mangetsu with Raikiri.
> Sasuke at the end of the chapter
> ...


the best quote I heard on this Forum...


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 28, 2011)

I honestly believe there is a side effect for ET. Sure Kabuto said there was none, and it appears that there isn't one, however I don't believe him. I for one find Kabuto smart, and he believed Madara would use it.

I think it may take away from a person life force/body. Oro never seemed to have this problem since he was body jumping and maybe Kabuto found away around it as well since he knew about it. Then he just has to convince Madara to use the jutsu without knowing of the side effect and then later in a few chapters...Madara will start losing some of his abilities and realize he was tricked into using it.

Would be interesting if Kabuto is supposed to be the final villan. Think about it, if Madara is making the Juibuu, all seems hopeless for Naruto and Sasuke fighting him (yea they made up by now). Then Madara starts having problems with his body, and Kabuto emerges smiling saying he doesn't want a world like Madara vision, and reveals the cost of using ET. Naruto and Sasuke are then able to take him out and Kabuto leaves wanting to be the only threat left out there...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

I want more Itachi and Nagato conversation.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully we get at least *something* on the Jins, if this chapter is completely about Naruto going Zetsu hunting...


----------



## Raizo (Jun 28, 2011)

*Naruto Manga Chapter Prediction*

Alright here is my prediction for the upcoming chapter:

*Pages 1-3:* Madara explains how the new 6 Paths of Pein work, and how Kabuto doesn't have control over them (something along those lines). 
*Page 4:* Kabuto comments on Madara creating a new pack of Pein bodies, and how he'll probably have to do something about it.
*Pages 5-6:* Shikaku learns of Raikage letting Naruto and Killer Bee through, and of the Shadow Clone restriction in Nine-Tails Mode. He then formulates a plan to stop the White Zetsu.
*Pages 7-13:* Pein v2 moves out, while Madara unseals Kinkaku and Ginkaku from the Crimson Gourd and the Amber Purifying Pot. A little chat between the three begin, but Madara puts them under special Sharingan Genjutsu, which he states is the same one he used on Yagura. Madara begins the Illusionary Nine Dragons Consuming Seal on the brothers. He talks of a way to speed up the sealing process rapidly.
*Pages 14-17:* Shikaku contacts Naruto and Killer Bee, and tells them of a plan to stop the White Zetsu.
*Page 18:* Sasuke removes his bandages, and we see his new Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 28, 2011)

Raizo said:


> Alright here is my prediction for the upcoming chapter:
> 
> *Pages 1-3:* Madara explains how the new 6 Paths of Pein work, and how Kabuto doesn't have control over them (something along those lines).
> *Page 4:* Kabuto comments on Madara creating a new pack of Pein bodies, and how he'll probably have to do something about it.
> ...



This is actually an amazingly prediction, though the last part seems a little sudden.

Very Kishi-esque pacing.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Raizo said:


> Alright here is my prediction for the upcoming chapter:
> 
> Page 18: Sasuke removes his bandages, and we see his new Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2011)

I get a kick out of people predicting the "Sasuke unveiling EMS" thing every week only to see it fall flat on its face without fail.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

i dont think we will see sasuke until he is on his way yo kohona or there already waiting for naruto. sasuke has become a villains their powers are usually a secrete until they fight a good guy. i think this is what kishi is planning to do not reveal the ems until him and naruto fight. and make it a surprise.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2011)

Madara explains how he accomplished what he did to the Jinchuurikis and also if he did it with Kabuto's consent or not. Naruto & Bee arrive on the war battlefield (doesn't have to be one of those we've seen, a new one would be cool) and finally some strategies are sent from the Alliance's HQ to each division about how they must engage the enemy during this second stage.

Pretty much a transitory chapter to build up things, like 515 and 525 did.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I get a kick out of people predicting the "Sasuke unveiling EMS" thing every week only to see it fall flat on its face without fail.


One of these weeks, _you're_ going to be the one that's wrong.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 28, 2011)

This chapter Kyuubi will become a good guy. Mark my wurdz


----------



## Puppetry (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto.......... any actual villian would make me happy.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabuto seriously needs to pop out again and say some shit like a BOSS.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 28, 2011)

Gaara/Oonoki/Temari vs. Edo Kages next chapter would be awesome 

But I'm waiting for this like... 20 chapters forever  I tried reverse psychology... please Kishi, start this fight 

Team 8 action would be awesome too


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

i would not mind seeing the kages fights. i think onoki and gaara will take on all the kages gaara will probably just face his father and onoki vs muu. i think the other 2 kages will go somewhere else and fight their counterpart the 3rd raikage vs A and the 2nd mizukage possibly mei i doubt she will have a full fight with zetsu and tsunade vs dan. i dont know where temari fits here she will probably help gaara i dont think she is strong enough to face a kage by herself.


----------



## Katon-nin (Jun 28, 2011)

I predict Naruto bumps into Sasuke and asks him this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7RgN9ijwE4[/YOUTUBE]

And Sasuke will of course reply with "YES!!!".


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 28, 2011)

Hexa said:


> One of these weeks, _you're_ going to be the one that's wrong.



People have been saying that for the last several months


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2011)

> Issue 30! New series ST&RS starts in this issue. And another new series starts in issue 31.


Naruto got center on cover, and announce a new movie for 7/30.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakshi's rage, where is that?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

With the new paths of Pein, I think Sasuke's new eyes will not be revealed soon. 

*@ calimike*

I think Naruto will get the Lead CP in WSJ#33, I'm almost sure, because the movie. I just hope there isn't a break in #32.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 29, 2011)

Honestly I see kishi being a tease and saving sasuke for the end of the year giving us more bs


----------



## GunX2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I bet we wont even see the 6 paths of Madara next chapter....hopefully some more Kakashi/Gaara action.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> One of these weeks, _you're_ going to be the one that's wrong.



A broken clock is right twice a day, right?

If people keep predicting EVERY SINGLE WEEK FOR MONTHS that Sasuke will appear in the chapter -- and that fact he eventually will is a given -- then eventually we'll all be treated to 400 threads for that chapter titled "I SO FUCKING CALLED IT!  MY DICK IS THICKER BITCHES"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 29, 2011)

Hitt said:


> A broken clock is right twice a day, right?
> 
> If people keep predicting EVERY SINGLE WEEK FOR MONTHS that Sasuke will appear in the chapter -- and that fact he eventually will is a given -- then eventually we'll all be treated to 400 threads for that chapter titled "I SO FUCKING CALLED IT!  MY DICK IS THICKER BITCHES"



LMAO


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> One of these weeks, _you're_ going to be the one that's wrong.



I'd take those odds...


----------



## Sαge (Jun 29, 2011)

Hexa said:


> One of these weeks, _you're_ going to be the one that's wrong.



Nimander can only be wrong _once_. Meanwhile everybody else continues to look like dumb derks on a weekly basis. Doesn't sound too bad.



jaknblak said:


> Kabuto seriously needs to pop out again and say some shit like a BOSS.



Kabuto: "What the...!? KageBunsh-!"

Naruto: "*Rasengan!!!*"

Kabuto: "-Gahhh!!!"


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

the irony is that there is actually a very good chance sasuke will finally make his appreance this chapter.
but all i hope is somthing rinnegan related no matter what:the neo pein,madara or nagato/itachi part.just somthing,anything.


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

Who knows?  We might see some EMS within the next few chapters-but I doubt it...


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 29, 2011)

For the next chapter I would really want to see what Sasuke is doing... is he still healing from the eye transplantation ... it seems to take an awful lot of times. Can't wait to see what this war will look like once Sasuke enter the battlefield with his new eyes


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 29, 2011)

Should the thread be unlocked? One Piece has spoilers.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Take it easy brah.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 29, 2011)

The spoiler thread usually opens when it's sort of late-ish and I have other stuff to do.  I can tell you that Ohana has not in fact posted and that there is no spoiler to put in the thread.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi and/or Gaara and/or Bee rapes  all edo tensei in 1-5pages and when starts to stomp Kabuto/Madara/sasuke/them all.job done by page 11.the rest is  for their victory celebration.

I can hope right?


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasuke won't be shown until Naruto has taken care of the Zetsu issue.

I say we'll get a glimpse of him in 449, or a full cliffhanger of him on 450.

As for this chapter, Naruto will realize Tsunade slipped a Katsuya on him, and he'll communicate with Shikaku about the plan.

Operation Cleanup will then commence.

Bee will do something else (Since he is largely useless for the Zetus situation), 
possibly be used as a 1st Line of Defense against Gedo Mazu (Bijuu Ball), but he'll get intercepted by Itachi/Nagato., or the Jin's.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> the irony is that there is actually a very good chance sasuke will finally make his appreance this chapter.
> but all i hope is somthing rinnegan related no matter what:the neo pein,madara or nagato/itachi part.just somthing,anything.



Not really. Right now Sasuke has no one to fight so him making an appearance other than a status report that it's still not his time to move would be pointless.

Naruto is being set up to deal with the second Pain right now and I don't see how Sasuke will move before this second day of the war is over.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2011)

is there a chapter this week? someone told me that there wasnt


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> is there a chapter this week? someone told me that there wasnt


Yes, there is a chapter.


----------



## Friday (Jun 29, 2011)

Lee might cat daddy this chapter. Iunno.


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be depressing.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Kakashi and/or Gaara and/or Bee rapes  all edo tensei in 1-5pages and when starts to stomp Kabuto/Madara/sasuke/them all.job done by page 11.the rest is  for their victory celebration.
> 
> I can hope right?



Why the fudge would you want that?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why the fudge would you want that?


To ruin the story.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> To ruin the story.



What story?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> What story?


Exactly         .


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> the irony is that there is actually a very good chance sasuke will finally make his appreance this chapter.
> but all i hope is somthing rinnegan related no matter what:the neo pein,madara or nagato/itachi part.just somthing,anything.



He will make an appearance because?


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He will make an appearance because?



Because it's time - time for him to face Garuto, and get pwned.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because it's time - time for him to face Garuto, and get pwned.



Not yet.  Kishi said it will be one of the last things if not the last lol


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not yet.  Kishi said it will be one of the last things if not the last lol



Oh, they'll fight again. Naruto pwns and sends Sasuke back to Tobi's lair in shame, he then will have no choice but to gain the Rinnegan and sync with Gedo Mazou.

Sasuke then faces Garuto a second time and fails.


----------



## Friday (Jun 29, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Kakashi and/or Gaara and/or Bee rapes  all edo tensei in 1-5pages and when starts to stomp Kabuto/Madara/sasuke/them all.job done by page 11.the rest is  for their victory celebration.
> 
> I can hope right?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto just needs to kill him already.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh, they'll fight again. Naruto pwns and sends Sasuke back to Tobi's lair in shame, he then will have no choice but to gain the Rinnegan and sync with Gedo Mazou.
> 
> Sasuke then faces Garuto a second time and fails.


Sasuke gains the Rinnegan? Imagine the shitstorm


----------



## Setas1999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why the fudge would you want that?



becouse I don't want Naruto to be sole word savior/new coming of god or some shit like that.remember than this manga was about team work?that was awesome.Now Naruto is like,,Im super strong and haxx so I gonna do this shit myself you stay back and watch''For me thats not cool.against Pain naruto was able to fight becouse he had info that Kakashi and J-man got by fighting Pain.but no Naruto is the one who saved the day.child of the prophecy.Rikudou nr.2.thats bullshit.how good is peace and freadom of the world if its just given to you on silver plate?How is that different from madara way of,,saving the world''?People has to fight for their peace themselfs.becouse only than they can truly value their freadom,their peace and their lifes.basically I want that world peace would be achieved by all people efforts and not just given becouse one kid was more haxx than the other.sure I wasn't serious about the numbers of pages it should take.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> becouse I don't want Naruto to be sole word savior/new coming of god or some shit like that.remember than this manga was about team work?that was awesome.Now Naruto is like,,Im super strong and haxx so I gonna do this shit myself you stay back and watch''For me thats not cool.


Get used to it, that's how it is now.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Oh, they'll fight again. Naruto pwns and sends Sasuke back to Tobi's lair in shame, he then will have no choice but to gain the Rinnegan and sync with Gedo Mazou.
> 
> Sasuke then faces Garuto a second time and fails.



Stop the drugs.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasuke's Mangekyou H4xingan will look like the older brother's eye.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, here's hoping for Madara to do something again, well aware that it's not gonna happen...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict a boring chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto just needs to kill him already.



Someone just needs to kill someone else already.

Preferably it's a good guy who bites it.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Sasuke gains the Rinnegan? Imagine the shitstorm



That's why I want it to happen, the lulz would be priceless.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Sasuke's Mangekyou H4xingan will look like the older brother's eye.



that is one of the predictions actually.its either that or a new design altogether.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

If it's a fusion of Sasuke's and Itachi's MS then do not want!

I want a cool design like Madara's EMS


----------



## ppain (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope Sasuke won't get rinnegan, there has been over exageration of Sharingan and Rinnegan use, it's like the manga only relies on that.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> If it's a fusion of Sasuke's and Itachi's MS then do not want!
> 
> I want a cool design like Madara's EMS



Lol Madara's was a fusion of Izuna and his Leo.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

I also think Sasuke's new eyes will look like the older brother's eyes.



Klue said:


> That's why I want it to happen, the lulz would be priceless.


It would


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol Madara's was a fusion of Izuna and his Leo.


I know that's why i'm worried , a flower + wheel? I can't imagine what that would look like .


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I know that's why i'm worried , a flower + wheel? I can't imagine what that would look like .



some kind of spiral
probably the closest to the elder brother eye design was my prediction for some time now.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I know that's why i'm worried , a flower + wheel? I can't imagine what that would look like .



I feel you.  Kishi will come up with something nice though .  Due to sasukes dark chakra the eyes was able to .....


----------



## Setas1999 (Jun 29, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Get used to it, that's how it is now.


I know.And got used long ago.but that doesn't mean that I can't hope for this manga to be better.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

Kishi would give the Byakugan some love too pek


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishi would give the Byakugan some love too pek


That will never happen at this point.


----------



## auem (Jun 29, 2011)

i think sasuke's EMS will be more or less simple to draw...so much panels will be there on sasuke that author can't afford too complex design...


----------



## auem (Jun 29, 2011)

no more byakugan....thanks to kishi we don't see much of Bart's irritating line any more...


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishi would give the Byakugan some love too pek



Kishi has forgotten what the Byakugan is by now.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

Remember when the Byakugan used to be cool?


Yeah me either.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishi would give the Byakugan some love too pek



Not going to happen female bro.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 29, 2011)

cant wait for the spoiler
if nobody else translates it just tell me
hehe


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> cant wait for the spoiler
> if nobody else translates it just tell me
> hehe



No one is going to translate, so just stick around and translate.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not asking for a Byakugan level 2 or something like that...  just some Hyuuga new taijutsu techniques, I would be happy 

*@ UchihaSage*

Thanks


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Golden Byakugan please 

Hinata needs to awaken it


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Golden Byakugan please
> 
> Hinata needs to awaken it


 ewww, as if things weren't bad enough as is with certain characters. lol


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 29, 2011)

I kind of wish the Golden Byakugam was made canon, if only for 3 reasons.

1.  ando would go apeshit.
2.  The Konoha Telegrams would suffer a shitstorm unseen since Kubo trolled the *Bleach* fandom.
3.  It'd be a hilarious troll.


----------



## Mdri (Jun 29, 2011)

I want spoilers now


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I kind of wish the Golden Byakugam was made canon, if only for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1.  ando would go apeshit.
> 2.  The Konoha Telegrams would suffer a shitstorm unseen since Kubo trolled the *Bleach* fandom.
> 3.  It'd be a hilarious troll.



Ando? Oh, I had almost completely forgotten about that guy.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

I came home earlier from the beach for some spoilers, but no spoilers  Now I shall leave to send postcards and when I'm back, if the spoilers are not here I WILL...wait until they are.


----------



## auem (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I came home earlier from the beach for some spoilers, but no spoilers  Now I shall leave to send postcards and when I'm back, if the spoilers are not here I WILL...wait until they are.



real baka...leaving sea beach for spoiler(of a bogus manga)...


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I came home earlier from the beach for some spoilers, but no spoilers  Now I shall leave to send postcards and when I'm back, if the spoilers are not here I WILL...wait until they are.



Your only excuse is if there were no hot women on the beach. There have better been no hot women on the beach.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Ohana just posted the TOC so you guys can renew the agony.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I feel you.  Kishi will come up with something nice though .  Due to sasukes dark chakra the eyes was able to .....



Can't be worse than his MS.  Always thought that atom thing looked like crap.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Can't be worse than his MS.  Always thought that atom thing looked like crap.



Eye of Israel. It was a sign.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 29, 2011)

Eye of Israel?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

ohana talkes about naruto being strong.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto action?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

seems like naruto is either looking or being strong.
tts her first comment on the chapter.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Possibly more Naruto feats of awesome?

Oh joy. *rubs hands together excitedly*


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is strong Ohana, really? I did not know. 

I'm kidding. I wonder what he did for her to state that?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Why does Ohana posts little spoilers?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

He must've done something incredibly awesome like one shotting rasengan one of the pains in konoha to make that comment from ohana.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

> The stronger Naruto Suggoi
> I like the head better story.
> Bee looks a fool. . .



Hmm : D Very informative, ohana. Well I guess we still know we gonna see more Naruto and Bee in this chapter.


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto looking strong or looking good?


----------



## Mdri (Jun 29, 2011)

Most likely strong, good is impossible with that jumsuit!


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

also she stated Bee looked like a fool.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

And people can shut up about Sasuke for another week. If there was even just a hint of Sasuke 2ch would have collapsed due to Ohana's squealing.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jun 29, 2011)

enka raping bee is foolish


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2011)

WSJ #30 announced HunterXHunter is resume series in August. pek 
HxH vol.28 is gone on sale for July 4. 

I'm glad to see him back after long absent 

My friend said 9 naruto pics are leak on pinkbbs. They deleted thread 

vered, did you say Naruto is look strong?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto will one-shot who ? Sandaime Raikage ? Muu ? Nagato ? Neo Pain ? Itachi ? Kabuto ? Jins ? Someone will fall and I'll rejoice once more time


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And people can shut up about Sasuke for another week. If there was even just a hint of Sasuke 2ch would have collapsed due to Ohana's squealing.



Truth.

But that doesn't say the same for Nagato.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

lo at ohanas comments.i dont know if its a spoiler or just her observation.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And people can shut up about Sasuke for another week. If there was even just a hint of Sasuke 2ch would have collapsed due to Ohana's squealing.



Still there will comparisons of whatever he does in this chapter to whether its inferior or superior to ametarasu, susanoo, ems and so on.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto took out his bible?


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> Naruto took out his bible?



He's a Jehovah's Witness now.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

@sagerafa
Naruto won't oneshot anyone this chapter, with the possible exception of a lot of zetsus.




Klue said:


> Truth.
> 
> But that doesn't say the same for Nagato.



Since Ohana never showed any intention of squealing where Nagato was concerned I guess you are right.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

I know I  was just joking but can't I hope for it ? What if it happens ? How will he look strong without actually hurting / defeating anyone ?


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 29, 2011)

I don?t the understand the new spoiler. :/ Is it a spoiler or Ohanas comment?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

New translation:



UchihaSage said:


> because naruto is extremely strong etc
> he can tell a story that makes you put on a happy face
> bee looks like an idiot...



Naruto tells a story? What?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

What kind of trans is that ? Naruto is strong and can tell a story ?


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh noes, Ohana is on the drugs.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I know I  was just joking but can't I hope for it ? What if it happens ? How will he look strong without actually hurting / defeating anyone ?



There's really no one of consequence around for Naruto to beat up. There are plenty of ways for Naruto to look strong without defeating someone. For example we could get some more comments on it by some of the people around him. Or he could accomplish some astonishing feat like lifting a mountain or getting to the alliance HQ at top speed in a matter of seconds. Or he could just ooze strength with his countenance and his attitude


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto tells a story? What?



Maybe it's how you unlock Eternal Talk no Jutsu?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is using TNJ.  

But on who?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw a pic, I don't know if it is fake or not, but it looks like Naruto is making a mini rasengan using his finger O.O


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I saw a pic, I don't know if it is fake or not, but it looks like Naruto is making a mini rasengan using his finger O.O



Can you posted it?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Ohana trolled us.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I saw a pic, I don't know if it is fake or not, but it looks like Naruto is making a mini rasengan using his finger O.O



lol what?can you post?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I saw a pic, I don't know if it is fake or not, but it looks like Naruto is making a mini rasengan using his finger O.O



Im so gonna neg you if you dont find that pic NOW >:[


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

What? Now Naruto is doing basketball tricks with his Rasengan? Haxxed!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Shigan - Rasengan ? 

And yes bearzerger I agree but for Ohana to post Naruto is strong when she is a Sasuke Fan I'm expecting something epic at least


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

Here. It was posted at 52manyou.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

omgmg.if thats real!!!
thats futton raesn shuriken using his finger!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

OMG it's a Fuuton Rasenshuriken with his finger and he created more two fingers like chakra claws , wtf


----------



## Mdri (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a FRS with his finger??


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> New translation:
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto tells a story? What?



Could just be awkwardly translated. 

I'm betting she's just saying, in some way or another, that Naruto's 'story' last chapter made people (possibly Bee) smile.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Eye of Israel?



Sasuke's Mangekyou


Star of David


Atomic Sign


Did you honestly not see the resemblances? Sasuke's eyes are obviously a motif of Nuclear Israel


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 29, 2011)

OH MY GOD TAHT'S SUPER COOL


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

That has to be fake. I'd LOL so hard if he was really spinning a mini FRS like a pizza.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 29, 2011)

EPIC if real


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Assuming it's real, why did he randomly create it?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

ahahaha I'm really hoping this is real , this will be so good .

Naruto is the new Freeza , all it takes is one finger


----------



## SaiST (Jun 29, 2011)

Heh. Looks real to me.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

i mean if its real thats way too much.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 29, 2011)

Want to know more about the chapter


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay I'll admit that that is pretty impressive, but does anything else happen this chapter?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll rep you for that Fucking Awesome Find even if it turns out fake


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Heh. Looks real to me.



If it is, oh man. XD

Should this pan out, you wanna tell SRK about it or should I?


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

A mini FRS, impressive - in time, he shall make it bigger, no?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. Trolololol....

That's an epic idea, even if its fake.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

it looks real as well.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not the size , if he can make one per finger , that's 10 FRS at the same time , even if they are smaller they'll be certainly faster and they expand to .

Imagine After he can use Kage Bunshin 100 Clones = 1000 FRS


----------



## SaiST (Jun 29, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> If it is, oh man. XD
> 
> Should this pan out, you wanna tell SRK about it or should I?


You can do the honors. The new SRK feels weird.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT 



If that's real o_OOOOOOOO


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

talking about hax if its real.


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)

Doesnt seem fake to me.


----------



## Alien (Jun 29, 2011)

Would be way cooler if he did it with just his finger.

The chakra claws look a bit....silly


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Here. It was posted at 52manyou.



It's Aizen's finger !!!!!!


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you sure those aren't just comments made by Ohana? Doesn't sound like anything specific to a chapter.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks real .


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh god please tell me this is fake!
If not I dont even what to think hoe broke this makes Naruto.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like he is really telling a story. 

I believe this part of 52manyou doesn't need an account to see the thread, so here is the link:

aegon-rokudo


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

What can a mini FRS do?

It is impressive.


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

what the fuck is that?  kishimoto be trolling! that can't be real!


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

damn now i wonder what sasuke will get


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> damn now i wonder what sasuke will get



One finger FRS >>>> EMS


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy shit that's hax as fuck.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

it seems real enough.and there is even a name for it so it seems.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 29, 2011)

That's way cooler than Sasuke summoning shuriken from a wrist seal. That has to be real b/c only  Kishi could think up intelligent ways for characters to perform old techs.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> damn now i wonder what sasuke will get



Watch him spam Susanoo arrows outta his Eyes.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2011)

?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

if thats real that proves he can also create countless rasengans and FRS with his cloak besides the bijuu dama.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Ys kishi got us here , I liked it 

Don't you guys remenber the pic with 6 Rasengans flying ?  Naruto will have some new *cool* Rasengan varities .

You guys were always saying it's only Rasengans it's only Rasengans , but now it's * Haxx Rasengans Time *


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Oh god please tell me this is fake!
> If not I dont even what to think hoe broke this makes Naruto.



Chapter 515 cover spread really spoiled us. He'll be able to create Rasengans for days, regular and FRS.


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto was unable to perform Kage Bunshin while in Kyubi mode right?I am not so sure.Anyway it fits since Kishi has find a way to overcome the problem.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasuke will have to conjure up tons of miniature Susano'o from his finger to compete.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Is that freaking real?


----------



## Morati (Jun 29, 2011)

Tiny chakra hands are tiny


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> if thats real that proves he can also create countless rasengans and FRS with his cloak besides the bijuu dama.



I was wondering about that, I thought he could only use the Bijuu dama in tailed state mode. What happened to the 8:2 ratio or whatever he was doing?

Was he just focusing on creating the Bijuu dama while in Tailed State mode?


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

If a single finger is enough to make an FRS, what will Bijuu Dama be like? :sanji


----------



## Kage (Jun 29, 2011)

wtf am i looking at


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

If thats real, that has got to be the best thing kishi has ever done for naruto. Troll troll troll.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> I was wondering about that, I thought he could only use the Bijuu dama in tailed state mode. What happened to the 8:2 ratio or whatever he was doing?
> 
> Was he just focusing on creating the Bijuu dama while in Tailed State mode?



But he tried normal Rasengan and it turned out the be Bijurasengan in Kyubi Chakra Mode. How the hell is Naruto creating FRS in KCM :V


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Kishi has lost his damn mind


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto couldn't control his chakras right , he used too much Kyuubi Chakra and problably turned into Bijuu Rasengan , that's the only explanation I can find


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Kage said:


> wtf am i looking at



where is the micky mouse pic???


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> I was wondering about that, I thought he could only use the Bijuu dama in tailed state mode. What happened to the 8:2 ratio or whatever he was doing?
> 
> Was he just focusing on creating the Bijuu dama while in Tailed State mode?



I assumed he couldn't do FRS in perfect jin mode since it wasn't like sage energy, guess I was wrong


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe he can still use elements in KCM.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto couldn't control his chakras right , he used too much Kyuubi Chakra and problably turned into Bijuu Rasengan , that's the only explanation I can find



This seems the only logical explanation.

Btw one finger mini FRS already makes this chapter /10


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

It will be more impressive if Naruto actually THROW it on someone instead of just show it around saying "look what am I capable of!!!"...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't someone trans what's said in the Finger FRS Pic ?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, that's his finger. I thought Naruto was materializing Rikudou's staff somehow.


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

So in the chapter Naruto tells a story while creating a mini FRS on his finger?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Check out the new image. O_o

Looks like Naruto is fighting someone.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Here it's the  * Famous 6 Paths of Rasengan *


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh SHIT!! Looks like 515 proved to be a "spoiler" after all


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Wtf Kishi.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 29, 2011)

finger frs is cool,i think finger bijuudama will be more cool,looks like naruto learned something from itachi's finger genjutsu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 29, 2011)

New Image.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Its not a good day for Sasuke fanboys.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

If naruto can create with one single hand a FRS,i wonder if he can create 9 more with all of his fingers.

If you add his toes he can create 20 FRS in total


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

Kishimoto really went loose this chapter.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy shit it's the 515 cover!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter 515 cover spread really spoiled us. He'll be able to create Rasengans for days, regular and FRS.



I now about the cover but I thought it be one of those thing that never happen. Like Sakura getting a big ax or Naruto getting a paint brush as a weapon.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Bellville said:


> ?



It took me a while to get it :rofl


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

He is on a Rasengan rampage.

Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol man this looks retarded, looked much cooler in the color pic, also narutos face says: I NEED TO TAKE A FEROCIOUS DUMP!


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 29, 2011)

i doubt the 1 finger frs is real

he still needed to develop basic rasengan in rm mode so to create frs on a finger cool but just wishful thinking


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Full script posted.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is Rikodou Level , he creates S-Rank Jutsus that Minato couldn't complete with one Finger 

And 6 Rasengans flying over you to protect ? WTF Finally the Real Naruto is here


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

This is madness.


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)

Well it was expected to say the least.

These are good news for Sasuke as well.Kishimoto will balance those two,he has to.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

This is indeed intresting i wonder if Naruto can throw them at will without using his hands and melee contact with the opponent.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Google translation


*Spoiler*: __ 



ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/06/29 (Wed) 18:42:51.84 ID: iQkf8jPYP
... Move vigilantly spotted dawn! !

Madara (if similar information is correct Mito Kisame ... ... Naruto Uzumaki was the first wife of the firelight that up to sense the hostility. Kozaru Naruto can not help out here ... to handle a white Zetsu )

The morning sun rises

Spotted ... Today I Will Fire Senju disappear as planned


Katsuyu ... is like Naruto-kun had to betake Here's how
Shadow secretary like lightning ... the rain shadow of the ground force is lightning.
There is no vision ... Naruto unthinkable strange guy has such little processing.
But lightning shadow secretary ... I might pot it ... even if you think the enemy's ability to change the art of this white Zetsu ... almost as if the lure Naruto ...
Vision could certainly challenge trap ... But now there is no way ... just let Naruto
: Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/06/29 (Wed) 18:43:40.56 ID: iQkf8jPYP
>> 648

The medical tent and this
Various inclination I
A captain is close to Shizune tolerated alongside everyone! ! The moves are regarded as enemies from all today! Irrefutable thing anyway! !

Tent
White Zetsu is sleeping in bed
You look a little Shizunesakura this personal data in an array?
Sakura finally came out! ? ... What Captain Yamato close to the talks from the shadow of five-time! !
This means that it remains unchanged Shizune ... ... what about this sequence and the first person ... I was so Yappari firelight!
Shinobu story of what B! ? What did you say the firelight and the first of the white?
This white guy like that is cherry Huoying first minute of the body! What made it work clone plant cells are cultured in a medium like the original plant and from this number, rather than! I then use a weak diluted 遁 Thurs!
I B-tolerated ... not! ?分Karan ... well ...!
Sakura ... I'm just being used to power up these guys have seen from this data is also captain Yamato! One!
You'll immediately contact the Division Shizune!


Tsunade returned each! ! The forces that are disrupting the white guy asked to change? And accidentally let go Naruto was good timing!
Shikakuhai!
I immediately contacted the medical team has shadow secretary thunder! The data seems to the white guy!
Lend Tsunade! ... To become one of the first form of this obsession is Madara and Orochimaru is a ninja ... with a body made from plants like your grandfather ... the original cell that has no doubt have spotted this !
Technology means that it is also increasing culturing a spotted body.
Should have been able to live on the street
I also found hints of lightning behind the scenes to defeat Madara?
How do you lose the beat I'm probably the opposite Cod No Tsunade ... truly immortal!

Spotted, a new pane sporadic young trees

Edo Tensei zombies with sensitive plant boss immortal vision ... without any decent human being or person
Bee and Naruto immediately 伝Ero art of changing things for the white guy Tsunade!
: Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/06/29 (Wed) 18:44:41.78 ID: iQkf8jPYP
>> 648>> 650

Dash ground Chirinarubi
Be it Naruto Hall of visual lookit
Chirinaru!
Bee!
Listen to me first explain the purpose and tactics of the enemy I speak directly to the vision in the minds of people today

I ran toward the other somewhere tolerated (Group Zetsu White)

How come ... even if 感Ji取Reta Chirinaru crest and moyamoya so! Nathan and I just do me a peace!
Oh the visual! The eye of the month for planning Bosumadara enemy and then told us that you need a beast's tail and eyes ... That is our only you
What if I know I Chirinaru! Nathan and I caught you quiet?
If this vision is Naruto ... I spotted a discussion and they leave out of the pane Nagato wants something he'll have a different peace Hey guy ... What's truly bad guys only want the world!
Remember that there were spotted inn Chirinaru
Nagato to control the people need a crow has to use techniques that darkness of mind was a child who happens to be easily influenced
Nagato and Naruto live together and dickward! ! Tsu approach is also different guy came out of us want to deep down! But is different because you over! !
... ... And I Madarafutsu
Scarecrow What was the purpose of you all? What I hope for?
... If you say that madara seems to be a Shiite or ... a complete body.

I plan to manipulate the eyes of the month. Chirinaru Wear it to all people Illusion
Vision is just that! A pardon is that?
Chirinaru spotted in the country ... I spoke to iron out again ... I was the guy villain Datte fueled hatred of Sasuke using well known that Nagato has heard about the fate of the hatred know!
I hate moving in the visual guy ... not an enemy of guy I ever be wary of using hate each a difference!
This war by killing a spotted white bukkake Chirinaru Which is to stop me that! Because even if you talk to them!
It was spotted seals Shikakukabuto anyway with zombies than I should in that both plants were modified to work with primary cells of the firelight it seems that it's also wary of immortality is virtually invulnerable army Raren stop!
I do not have to force the lower bound of good information What if it's the only guy Datte Chirinaru!
Shinobu come running from the front of the group (white Zetsu Shinobi Union has changed)
Be it is ... F! !
F (Zetsu White) is a chaotic battlefield! Return to headquarters and consolidate the defense!
Chirinaru ...
Suddenly Chirinaru F (Zetsu White) kick
Bee! ! ?
Melt changes from a tree belly grows white Zetsu
Naruto such leave to Be Great! I also just ordered the guy to beat ♪ Naruto
Well all the while making many enemies behind Chirinaru ball! ! Let the movie do not mean tea! !
Zetsu white population, while enclosing the stick Chirinaru
Ran Maru Chirinaru spiral! ! ! Zetsu white fly population ball back
Be stalwart cut smell
吸丸 Chirinaru spiral! ! Zetsu white circles are drawn to a spiral
Zetsu White Bee ... I came I fell overlooking the surrounding Zhang grows
Bee (遁 affected trees or attack Naruto ... I care back? The same as that at that time (during training))

If that happens so easily be combined and large white Zetsu Zetsu White'll suffer the effects of an attack?
Bee! !
Mini spiral shuriken flying at your fingertips ... your fingertips Chirinaru
White Zetsu Upon coalescence regime simply collapses
Art of stand 口寄Se Chirinaru break there! !
Oie me ♪ ♪ ♪ results of training probably because of Bea
Tsu et al Chirinaru here we spied me from the shadows of my alter ego and Mr. Gamahiro What'll it go away! If going to war simultaneously from all stiff! !

Art of multiple shadow alter ego! ! !

Naruto departure for the front! !
★ Sasei end


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 29, 2011)

WTF I CAME. SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Helios said:


> Well it was expected to say the least.
> 
> These are good news for Sasuke as well.Kishimoto will balance those two,he has to.



I don't even wanna know how much infinitely crazier EMS will be.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't handle this


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Shizune realized that Yamato's chakra was used to power up the Zetsus and that Hashirama's cells were used to create Zetsu.

Something about Orochimaru too and Madara's immortality?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

> ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/06/29 (Wed) 18:42:51.84 ID: iQkf8jPYP
> ... Move vigilantly spotted dawn! !
> 
> Madara (if similar information is correct Mito Kisame ... ... Naruto Uzumaki was the first wife of the firelight that up to sense the hostility. Kozaru Naruto can not help out here ... to handle a white Zetsu )
> ...



It seems like Naruto takes out a White Zetsu with mini FRS?


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jun 29, 2011)

The spoiler mentions Nagato and dicks.


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Here. It was posted at 52manyou.



Similar to Goku's Spirit Bomb?


----------



## Kage (Jun 29, 2011)

FINALLY someone remembers yamato T________T


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Did it look like Naruto is facing Nagato and Itachi or is it just me ? 

I saw Nagato using Crows with NAruto


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

6 rasengans!!!!
and finger FRS as well1!!!!!
omgomgomg


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol, I think a tree grows from White Zetsu when Naruto nears him : DD


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

How the fuck Shizune managed to detect yamato's chakra? plz kishi plz no more fodder action...


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 29, 2011)

I can?t understand the google translation. 
Is Tsunade heading back to HQ?


----------



## S (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> If naruto can create with one single hand a FRS,i wonder if he can create 9 more with all of his fingers.
> 
> If you add his toes he can create 20 FRS in total



You forgot the most obvious one


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

And what about Nagato using Crows ? Are Itachi and Nagato on the run ?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Please use that finger FRS on Nagato and Itachi


----------



## Jesus (Jun 29, 2011)

> Nagato and Naruto live together and dickward! !



w  u      t


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Nagato is mentioned, sweet.



bearzerger said:


> Since Ohana never showed any intention of squealing where Nagato was concerned I guess you are right.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jun 29, 2011)

dreams come true 
naruto having cool action scene 
translation is needed


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Google translation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Naruto was the wife of the first


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

"large white Zetsu?"
"coalescence regime" = colossus?

At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

S said:


> You forgot the most obvious one



I like your way of thinking


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Naruto was the wife of the first



Problably someone in the Uzumaki Clan was called Naruto or Naruto is being compared to Mito somehow and the Google Trans fucked it up


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Google Translation said:
			
		

> Nagato and Naruto live together and dickward!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Please use that finger FRS on Nagato and Itachi



Yes please use it before getting caught in genjutsu.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> 6 rasengans!!!!
> and finger FRS as well1!!!!!
> omgomgomg



wait so its true

after thought after the pain arc naruto should have been made hokage 

i think now he definitly needs to be

no other could compete with any of the other kages tsunade is a joke hokage


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

S said:


> You forgot the most obvious one



Azn's don't have those.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Kisame is mentioned too,i bet the information that he gathered will finally put on use,the good thing is that we will learn more about Zetsu.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

S said:


> You forgot the most obvious one



Then Naruto will have a flashback of the armadillo and have an idea...

Good Lord give me a brainbleach


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow...Google Translate had a field day with this one.

Looks like a lot of explaining and Zetsu hunting, though. Madara's mentioned a lot but it appears to be mostly just that, mentioning. he probably gets another page spread. 

And why does it mention MITO?


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)

Even Orochimaru is being mentioned.This is always interesting.Some info's about Zetsu as well.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 29, 2011)

Finger FRS?


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Zetsus are fighting Bee and Naruto, oh snap.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 29, 2011)

Woah, woah, woah. Few hours ago he was all about the Bijuu-dama because that's all he could do in Kyuubi Chakra Mode. Where is all this coming from?!

Not that I don't like it.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow...Google Translate had a field day with this one.
> 
> Looks like a lot of explaining and Zetsu hunting, though. Madara's mentioned a lot but it appears to be mostly just that, mentioning. he probably gets another page spread.
> 
> And why does it mention MITO?



Comparing her to Naruto I think , Don't tell Mito controlled the Kyuubi just like Naruto 

Mindfreak


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmmm?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow...Google Translate had a field day with this one.
> 
> Looks like a lot of explaining and Zetsu hunting, though. Madara's mentioned a lot but it appears to be mostly just that, mentioning. he probably gets another page spread.
> 
> And why does it mention MITO?



Madara want's to wed Naruto who aside from reminding him of Hashi is also Mito's reincarnation.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

he used 6 rasenans to take out the zetsus and one mini FRS against another one i  think.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

What is he saying JuubiSage do you know ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What is he saying JuubiSage do you know ?



Sorry no idea :V


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmmmm?



I assume those are zetsu


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

So Naruto is raping the zetsu?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Lol, I think a tree grows from White Zetsu when Naruto nears him : DD


I posted pics about it twice XD



Majin Lu said:


> Some time ago I posted this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I assume those are zetsu



most likely yeah,and naruto will be able to detect them via RM,it suits.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Trees growing from Zetsu because of Naruto?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> most likely yeah,and naruto will be able to detect them via RM,it suits.



Yeah thus the .... panel.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So Naruto is raping the zetsu?



Seems like this whole chapter is pretty much about Naruto & Bee roflstomping Zetsu.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Is the panel with Neji legit ?


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Trees growing from Zetsu because of Naruto?



Naruto is giving them wood.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto solo's.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

But really who can beat Naruto except the Big Three ( Sasuke , Madara and himself ) ?

He's the fastest man alive so he can speedblitz anyone and appear in his rear like he did to Raikage , then at the same time he'll have 6 Rasengans flying to protect him and he can do a FRS with a single finger


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Seems like this whole chapter is pretty much about Naruto & Bee roflstomping Zetsu.



It's about Zetsu in general; his powers and connection to Yamato and Hashirama.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Is the panel with Neji legit ?



No it's edit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto is giving them wood.



Don't tell them the joke.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

talking about haxed.
naruto seems to use kbs as well.at the end.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's about Zetsu in general; his powers and connection to Yamato and Hashirama.



One finger mini FRS - Check!
Six Paths of Rasengan - Check!
Bee - Check!
RM Naruto - Check!
Zetsu background - Check!
Hashirama - Check!
Naruto KB's??? - Check!

This chapter has it all


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But really who can beat Naruto except the Big Three ( Sasuke , Madara and himself ) ?
> 
> He's the fastest man alive so he can speedblitz anyone and appear in his rear like he did to Raikage , then at the same time he'll have 6 Rasengans flying to protect him and he can do a FRS with a single finger



Well he doesnt have unlimited chakra i guess that RM and FRS will consume him a tone of chakra,so i guess he will be able to spam these forever,and about his speed yeah he is indeed fast but he hasnt showed us any attack to combine with his speed,unlike raikage's lariat for example,so the only use of it will be to dodge attacks,at least from what we have seen now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> talking about haxed.
> naruto seems to use kbs as well.at the end.



Why is he going all out for fodders :/

@Juubi

My dear Lord Stark, I don't see Sasuke, so the chap doesn't have it all


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Now then, someone hurry up and translate Madara's monologue; hopefully he'll talk about his doujutsu powers.

I can't make it out, google trans aren't helping me here.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Well he doesnt have unlimited chakra i guess that RM and FRS will consume him a tone of chakra,so i guess he will be able to spam these forever,and about his speed yeah he is indeed fast but he hasnt showed us any attack to combine with his speed,unlike raikage's lariat for example,so the only use of it will be to dodge attacks,at least from what we have seen now.



If he can use Kyubi chakra to create those Rasengans and FRS's then he can pretty much spam them as much as he wants.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

chapter is epic.
naruto has rikudou rasengan


----------



## MS81 (Jun 29, 2011)

Havent we seen this b4????


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Well he doesnt have unlimited chakra i guess that RM and FRS will consume him a tone of chakra,so i guess he will be able to spam these forever,and about his speed yeah he is indeed fast but he hasnt showed us any attack to combine with his speed,unlike raikage's lariat for example,so the only use of it will be to dodge attacks,at least from what we have seen now.



He can evade running and his chakra claw will use one of his 6 Rasengans ( you can see in one of the pics that there's is a Chakra Hand making the 6 Flying Rasengans ) ..

 In RM he can pretty much do FRS non-stop , or do you think Kyuubi's Chakra is smaller than Naruto's own Chakra-Pool ?  Naruto had 4 times as much chakra as Kakashi with the Kyuubi he would have over 100 times ..

So if Naruto can make 2 FRS with his normal Chakra-Pool , he should make at least 25 FRS with Kyuubi Chakra , and even then these FRS are little so they consume even less Chakra ..

He can evade you and Finger FRS you from behind , or throw a Rasengan with his Chakra Claw


----------



## Distance (Jun 29, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Havent we seen this b4????



Well, I'll be darned...


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Havent we seen this b4????



I didn't see and must have miss it  MS81, good detective


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm honestly terrified of the EMS now.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

w've seen the 6 rasengans combo in the cover but now its confirmed in the manga.
not to mention the finger FRS.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If he can use Kyubi chakra to create those Rasengans and FRS's then he can pretty much spam them as much as he wants.



Well im positive that there must be a drawback,kishi wont allow him to have so much power,beacuse as he is now he can propably OHKO each and every character in narutoverse.just imagine this

Naruto speedblitz with having 6 rasengans around him,then he create one FRS with his finger.

Who can possibly resist this ?


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

calimike said:


> I didn't see and must have miss it  MS81, good detective



Good use of sarcasm.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyone is talking about this since that chapter , we new it would be a new Jutsu but only Naruto Fans believed it 

And I want my rights for inventing * The 6 Paths of Rasengan * name


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'm honestly terrified of the EMS now.



Same here, poor Kabuto if he really ends up as fodder for it.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

this FRS finger feat surpasses in its coolness even naruto surpassing raikage in speed.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Well im positive that there must be a drawback,kishi wont allow him to have so much power,beacuse as he is now he can propably OHKO each and every character in narutoverse.just imagine this
> 
> Naruto speedblitz with having 6 rasengans around him,then he create one FRS with his finger.
> 
> Who can possibly resist this ?



This is the power of fucking Kyubi we talking about.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'm honestly terrified of the EMS now.



Naruto will still beat Sasuke so why care?


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jun 29, 2011)

we need a trans
now the war starts


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This is the power of fucking Kyubi we talking about.



Kyuubi at full power gets clowned by Uchiha Magic eyes, I am pretty sure Naruto's feats will be better than the foxes, even if he is using it's power.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Same here, poor Kabuto if he really ends up as fodder for it.



Dont forget that kabuto stated that he has an active jutsu that he make him invicible,and he also has the famous 6th coffin,and other than that all the other ET,he is far from being foddered in my opinion.

Other than Orochimaru was stated in the manga so we might have more information about what kabuto is capable of doing.


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

What I don't understand is why he is using these abilities on fodder?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

I want my chapter now


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I'm honestly terrified of the EMS now.



Why? Because Naruto can make Rasengans? 



Face said:


> What I don't understand is why he is using these abilities on fodder?



He is gaining experience with his new powers.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

A couple of things. 


Madara says or thinks to himself that Naruto's ability to feel hostility and hatred is just like Uzumaki Mito's.

He gives us another hint that he'll be defeated by stating "This is the final day of the Senju will of fire". If that doesn't scream imminent defeat I don't know what does.

The Zetsu horde Naruto faces combines to a giant Zetsu which Naruto destroys with his finger FRS.

Oh yes, everything about Zetsu is found out by Sakura. That he's made of Hashirama's cells, that Kabuto is using Yamato to power them up etc


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasuke for final villain.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 29, 2011)

I bet Naruto can probably shoot the FRS off his finger, like a boss


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

Dat finger 

 I'm still the same I was when I saw the finger pic... this -> ""


----------



## Trent (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Well im positive that there must be a drawback,kishi wont allow him to have so much power,beacuse as he is now he can propably OHKO each and every character in narutoverse.just imagine this
> 
> Naruto speedblitz with having 6 rasengans around him,then he create one FRS with his finger.
> 
> Who can possibly resist this ?



Well, basically no one but the highest of highest of elite.

But that's not that surprising, we _*know*_ that Naruto and Sasuke basically will be the strongest living nins by the end of the manga.

And we're getting close to that point (as per manga timeline I mean, there won't be time skips aside a potential epilogue).


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Dont forget that kabuto stated that he has an active jutsu that he make him invicible,and he also has the famous 6th coffin,and other than that all the other ET,he is far from being foddered in my opinion.
> 
> Other than Orochimaru was stated in the manga so we might have more information about what kabuto is capable of doing.



The fact that he thinks he is invincible and the fact that he is oro's heir and is up against an Uchiha speaks for itself imo.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

damn naruto destroy the ginat zetsu with a single finger FRS!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> 
> Madara says or thinks to himself that Naruto's ability to feel hostility and hatred is just like Uzumaki Mito's.
> ...



One finger Kyubi FRS >>>>>>>>>>>> Giant Zetsu monster

Now imagine Naruto's Bijurasengan :ho


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Itachi's gift will still beat Sasuke so why care?



fixed for you.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> fixed for you.



Ohh and Itachi's Eyes will help Sasuke too no ? 

Or Itachi's Power to achieve MS ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> fixed for you.



Whatever helps you sleep


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

seems like it may be a compressed FRS and thats the reason it managed to take down such a large target.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto plus Itachi's power > Sasuke's plus Itachi's eyes and power

Now take Itachi's Power from both you'll get Naruto >>>> Sasuke


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Whatever helps you sleep



jack daniel's and a female. But it's gonna happen and I will laugh at the shitstorm


@vered yeah I assumed it's either equal to power to a regular one or just a normal one compressed.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 29, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Sasuke for final villain.



That would totally suck.  He's so not interesting enough.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

hmm Gamahiro is mentioned in the end there.perhaps he is summoned?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll laugh too because one way or another * the Winner is Uzumaki Naruto * 

I don't care if Sasuke is TNJ , if Naruto grabs his ball from behind and kicked it , if Itachi's power seal Sasuke , all I care is that Naruto wins and then it's manga fact .


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Dont forget that kabuto stated that he has an active jutsu that he make him invicible,and he also has the famous 6th coffin,and other than that all the other ET,he is far from being foddered in my opinion.
> 
> Other than Orochimaru was stated in the manga so we might have more information about what kabuto is capable of doing.



The one who is about to get wiped out is Tobi. In this very chapter he talks about ending the Senju Will of Fire today and he already said in the Iron Country that the Will of Fire lives within Naruto. So that translates into Tobi facing Naruto and there can only be one outcome to that. It's bye bye Tobi, nice knowing you. 

Kabuto will survive this day, that much is certain, Tobi probably won't.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Madara says or thinks to himself that Naruto's ability to feel hostility and hatred is just like Uzumaki Mito's.



It would be nice if Kishi didn't ruin the one potentially cool female in the manga by talking about her too much.



bearzerger said:


> The one who is about to get wiped out is Tobi. In this very chapter he talks about ending the Senju Will of Fire today and he already said in the Iron Country that the Will of Fire lives within Naruto. So that translates into Tobi facing Naruto and there can only be one outcome to that. It's bye bye Tobi, nice knowing you.



Madara wins the first round against Naruto. I bet on this.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

also teh rasengans can fly at their targets?thrown at them?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'll laugh too because one way or another * the Winner is Uzumaki Naruto *
> 
> I don't care if Sasuke is TNJ , if Naruto grabs his ball from behind and kicked it , if Itachi's power seal Sasuke , all I care is that Naruto wins and they it's manga fact .



You are mistaking me for someone who actually cares about who wins, it's clear as day that Naruto will be victorious at the end, I only care for the shitstorm so I can twirl my non existent mustache and laugh.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Another flashback


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 29, 2011)

news flash : Zetsu is fodder. Giant zetsu is a Giant fodder.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> also teh rasengans can fly at their targets?thrown at them?



I don't think so . We can see the Chakra Claw forming the 6 Rasengans and problably they'll stay flying in the same spot until one Chakra Hand takes it ..

So Naruto will be able to use two Rasengan ( Chakra Claws) and too FRS , one on each Hand ( finger )


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

If sasuke will be the final villain it would be utter bullshit,it will all be all for revenge and uchiha bullshit and itachi and bla bla bla,i doubt that kishi will make this happen.


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> also teh rasengans can fly at their targets?thrown at them?



I wonder how strong the Rasengan's are compared to Bijuu Dama.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm really tired, don't have time to translate it all (I need sleep!)

Naruto talks about summoning Gama Hiro at the end. He has a long talk with Shikaku and Shizune tells Sakura about Yamato's disappearance. 

Yes, he calls it the "Mini Rasenshuriken". And Madara now knows he controls the Kyuubi.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Face said:


> I wonder how strong the Rasengan's are compared to Bijuu Dama.



Over 9000


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I don't think so . We can see the Chakra Claw forming the 6 Rasengans and problably they'll stay flying in the same spot until one Chakra Hand takes it ..
> 
> So Naruto will be able to use two Rasengan ( Chakra Claws) and too FRS , one on each Hand ( finger )



te google trans implies somthing about flying at thrown at.
so perhaps the 6 can be thrown at their targets i dont know.we need a trans.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The one who is about to get wiped out is Tobi. In this very chapter he talks about ending the Senju Will of Fire today and he already said in the Iron Country that the Will of Fire lives within Naruto. So that translates into Tobi facing Naruto and there can only be one outcome to that. It's bye bye Tobi, nice knowing you.
> 
> Kabuto will survive this day, that much is certain, Tobi probably won't.





You do know how Shonen work in general do you?

Madara hasnt even achieved his complete form yet, that will come with Kyuubi, and as final villain, he destined to reach that status

Trust me, I rather have Kabuto then Madara as FV, but its not gonna happen. Madara was basically responsible for everyhting that happened, from Konoha attack to Uchiha massacre to manipulating shinobi world trough Akatsuki

Kabtuto os just this arcs villain. He will be defeated at the end of this arc (by Sasuke or "perfect" Madara or somthing like that)


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> I'm really tired, don't have time to translate it all (I need sleep!)
> 
> Naruto talks about summoning Gama Hiro at the end. He has a long talk with Shikaku and Shizune tells Sakura about Yamato's disappearance.
> 
> Yes, he calls it the "Mini Rasenshuriken". And Madara now knows he controls the Kyuubi.



Dont you dare go to sleep >:[


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

so mito fought when hashirama and madara dueled? can't wait to hear about if a uzumaki was involved in their fight other than just sealing the kyuubi inside her self. madara is so a bitch with his senju whining. he is going down.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Naruto talks about summoning Gama Hiro at the end. He has a long talk with Shikaku and Shizune tells Sakura about Yamato's disappearance.



So NOW they're noticing Yamato is disappeared?


----------



## Nakson (Jun 29, 2011)

Finger FRS? now that is the first cool thing Naruto has done since learning Rasengan


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Bijuu Dama wil still be stronger IMO,it was the technique that Bee was trying to teach to naruto,as he stated its the ultimate Bijuu move.

Rasengans and FRS will be strong and deadly but they cant be compared with a technique used by a Bijuu.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> te google trans implies somthing about flying at thrown at.
> so perhaps the 6 can be thrown at their targets i dont know.we need a trans.



Yes I'm not sure of course ,this is what I got from the scans 

If the Rasengans can be thrown at their targets it'll be haxx .


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> I'm really tired, don't have time to translate it all (I need sleep!)
> 
> Naruto talks about summoning Gama Hiro at the end. He has a long talk with Shikaku and Shizune tells Sakura about Yamato's disappearance.
> 
> Yes, he calls it the "Mini Rasenshuriken". And Madara now knows he controls the Kyuubi.



can you translate more?the 6 rasengans part?


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!! A rasengan with one finger????

What the hell!!! He doesn't need any shuriken  or kunai anymore, he can just use these as close/long range combat weapons.

Also, these eliminate a part of what he always lacked: : supplementary wind jutsu.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

That would be cool Deadly Monk if you don't mind


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Madara goes down this "day" then Kishimoto has a helluva lot to cover.
> 
> Not seeing it happening. The good guys have to be knocked back for this war to be remotely decent.



A few casualties would be...well...nice is not the right word...but it would add some much needed tension to this 'war'.  Honestly, is anyone concerned about anyone's well-being here?

This isn't a war, it's a frikken bitch fight


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm, i just had a thought.

Naruto v Tobi happens, Naruto wins but Tobi manages to get away and heads back to recover, only to be killed by Sasuke testing his new EMs power and we finally see his EMS and it sets up the stage for Sasuke v Naruto!

Eh, i can dream.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It would be nice if Kishi didn't ruin the one potentially cool female in the manga by talking about her too much.



C'mon Kushina was pretty cool. Atleast as an adult.



> Madara wins the first round against Naruto. I bet on this.


Depends on what you mean by round. I don't think there'll be more than one fight between Tobi and Naruto. If you mean Naruto will need to be saved at some point before he finally figures out how to defeat Tobi, that's ok.

In any case I'll bet that Naruto will draw first blood.


Another thing I forgot to mention. At the end Naruto does finally use TKB, we'll have to see whether the Hachibi's warning ever happens to bite Naruto in the ass.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

so its called mini rasenshuriken.
that tech looks so awesome.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

when he combines this with sage mode and learns his fathers incomplete teck and bijju dama ...... um..... I I dunno what to say i really dont lol all i know is hes making alot of powerful people look weak as hell i can almost smell the shitstorms coming and the thousands of threads saying HES OVERPOWERED lol this is gonna be fun naruto hasc grown into a bad ass


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you say Mini in Japanese ? Chibi Rasenshuriken ?


----------



## Gonder (Jun 29, 2011)

mayumi said:


> so mito fought when hashirama and madara dueled? can't wait to hear about if a uzumaki was involved in their fight other than just sealing the kyuubi inside her self. madara is so a bitch with his senju whining. he is going down.



yea no shodai sealed the 9 tail into mito after he defeated madara and do you think shodai going take his wife to fight against madara a man who could,nt defeat


----------



## Tengu (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto can use that jutsu now.


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 29, 2011)

So he already has this hax PLUS Minato's incomplete jutsu PLUS Itachi's Gift!?!?

HAXX


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 29, 2011)

My prediction: The Uchiha fans get all annoyed about Sasuke not appearing in this week's new chapter, and take it out on Naruto for being a messiah. The End.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

so new attacks from naruto this chapter are:mini FRS and 6 rasengans combo.
madara talkes about senjuu as well.and he compares naruto to the mito.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 29, 2011)

holy shit! epic chapter!


week by week Naruto becomes closer to being the incarnation of Rikudo Sennin!


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Rikudou said:


> So he already has this hax PLUS Minato's incomplete jutsu PLUS Itachi's Gift!?!?
> 
> HAXX



Plus when he tames Kyuubi and goes Full Kyuubi Mode and can break Genjutsus


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

aside from the rasengans and rasenshurikens and jutsus and looking cool doing it, naruto is also thinking of madara and his words about senju and uchiha. wonder what he is going to do about it all.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

He literally calls it "Mini" 

When Naruto and Bee arrive, Bee rushes towards "F" (Yes, another character with a letter for a name) and wants to greet him but Naruto attacks him. He says they're all Zetsus and defeats them all.


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it just me or did Naruto's coolness quotient just take a humongous fucking leap?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

He's going to go * Will of Fire 6 Paths of Rasengan Kyuubi  Mode Naruto *


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> He literally calls it "Mini"
> 
> When Naruto and Bee arrive, Bee rushes towards "F" (Yes, another character with a letter for a name) and wants to greet him but Naruto attacks him. He says they're all Zetsus and defeats them all.



+reps
Awesome! Now... we need more


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

10 finger Rasenshuriken - oh, you know it's coming.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 29, 2011)

Will they make a Yamato rescue team?


----------



## zuul (Jun 29, 2011)

Rasengan again. 

Naruto sure is a one trick pony. 

Nardo taking it alone, just as I predicted.

Still extremelly disapointing.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Instead of Mini Rasenshuriken he should call it Shigan Rasenshuriken


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> He literally calls it "Mini"
> 
> When Naruto and Bee arrive, Bee rushes towards "F" (Yes, another character with a letter for a name) and wants to greet him but Naruto attacks him. He says they're all Zetsus and defeats them all.



can you describe the 6 rasengan combo and how he attacks with it?
and the FRS as well?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> C'mon Kushina was pretty cool. Atleast as an adult.



You may think so. I'll just enjoy my fanonized Mito. 

Though as long as Kishi doesn't turn VotE into some shitstorm love triangle, I can probably survive.



> Depends on what you mean by round. I don't think there'll be more than one fight between Tobi and Naruto. If you mean Naruto will need to be saved at some point before he finally figures out how to defeat Tobi, that's ok.
> 
> In any case I'll bet that Naruto will draw first blood.



Perhaps he will draw first blood, but I do believe that Madara WILL defeat Naruto, take the Kyuubi, and revive the Juubi. I also believe at least part of his Moon's Eye Plan will be completed. 

Madara is still only half-formed and this sudden appearance of his six paths just adds another layer to both his arsenal and his plan, which means his defeat is actually one step further back than it was before he showed them (at least that's what it looks like, unless Kishi decided to cut the Juubi or Mugen Tsukiyomi and replace it with this, which I highly doubt).

Naruto and KB may defeat the six paths, but they will lose the fight regardless. Madara will get the last two tailed beasts and retreat for a time. 

I am of the firm belief that Madara can only be defeated with the help of Sasuke (if not, then Kishi abandoned the themes of the manga), and I can't imagine Kishi will pack the Six Paths, the Sasuke fight, the Juubi, etc etc etc all into one 'day'. That's really pushing it.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 29, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> You do know how Shonen work in general do you?
> 
> Madara hasnt even achieved his complete form yet, that will come with Kyuubi, and as final villain, he destined to reach that status
> 
> ...



Aizen says Hello..


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 29, 2011)

Why are so many of the Zetsu clones collected in one place? =/


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> also teh rasengans can fly at their targets?thrown at them?



I believe I was one of the first ones to suggest this way back  -


----------



## son_michael (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto doesn't even need to make kagebunshins! he can just yellow flash across the field, instantly detect the zetsu's and kill them with mini rasengans from his fingers without even stopping in his tracks!


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

All this and Naruto still hasn't combined his Tailed State Mode with Sage Mode, or even completely mastered either one.

Yes, I'm assuming he will eventuality break the laws of the manga and enter Sage Mode while moving.


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

Is Naruto going to get wind of Yamato's abduction?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's take it easy , the guy/girl is tired , he's doing us a favor , but yeah it would be cool


----------



## lathia (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks to me that Sasuke now WILL have a fight before Naruto to train his powers. I mean, Naruto is already doing so. To put a fresh EMS vs a RM Naruto would be almost Bee vs Taka Sasuke all over.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

We're not reading it yet , it's only the spoilers being trans part by part by some awesome menber


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

Aleph-1 said:


> My prediction: The Uchiha fans get all annoyed about Sasuke not appearing in this week's new chapter, and take it out on Naruto for being a messiah. The End.


not entirely true.... Im a huge Uchiha fan and love whats going on here


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2011)

Gonder said:


> yea no shodai sealed the 9 tail into mito after he defeated madara and do you think shodai going take his wife to fight against madara a man who could,nt defeat



Mito sealed the Kyuubi in herself to help Hashirama defeat Madara.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Why are so many of the Zetsu clones collected in one place? =/



Trying to trick the Jinchuuriki perhaps? But Zetsu should have known that Naruto can sense emotions while in his Tailed State - they received Kisame's intell after all.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

people predicted that the 6 rasengans can act as a shield i wonder if its true.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 29, 2011)

Aleph-1 said:


> My prediction: The Uchiha fans get all annoyed about Sasuke not appearing in this week's new chapter, and take it out on Naruto for being a messiah. The End.



I'm pretty sure they do that every week


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Trying to trick the Jinchuuriki perhaps? But Zetsu should have known that Naruto can sense emotions while in his Tailed State - they received Kisame's intell after all.



I doubt Kisame had time to write that down.


----------



## zuul (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You may think so. I'll just enjoy my fanonized Mito.
> 
> Though as long as Kishi doesn't turn VotE into some shitstorm love triangle, I can probably survive.
> 
> ...



You're underestimating Kishi. Dropping themes has never been a problem for him.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> You do know how Shonen work in general do you?
> 
> Madara hasnt even achieved his complete form yet, that will come with Kyuubi, and as final villain, he destined to reach that status
> 
> ...



Yep, I do know how Shounen work in general.

That's why I think Tobi's on his last legs. He has recieved a new power up- Rinnegan-, he is going all out -GM and new Pain-, he's in a rush and now he has even set himself a deadline. For a villain those are clear signs for an imminent defeat. 
Note, I am intentionally talking about Tobi and not Madara. There is still some mystery which has to be revealed about the two. 

Things just don't add up. Madara should have the EMS, Tobi doesn't have it, every time Madara was shown he had long hair and Tobi doesn't and characters rarely change their hairstyle in Naruto, even after everyone and his mother calls him Madara, Tobi hasn't agreed outright but given some ambiguous answer instead. Zetsu still calls him Tobi and not Madara.

Also Kabuto isn't this arcs final villain. There are plenty of hints that he has still a lot more to offer. First off his plans are for after the war, then he's keeping his most valuable pieces out of the way, he has that corpse which terrified Tobi and another power which has only been hinted at.


----------



## Ra (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmm Manga needs more sauce.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Bellville said:


> Mito sealed the Kyuubi in herself to help Hashirama defeat Madara.



No all we know is that Shodai took the Kyuubi of Madara's control at the middle of the battle and then Mito sealed it to not roam free , and Shodai proceded to rape Madara .



vered said:


> people predicted that the 6 rasengans can act as a shield i wonder if its true.



You have to agree that it would be cool , 6 Rasengans flying on his back to protect him would be good .


----------



## Naytel (Jun 29, 2011)

with that finger naruto will to do possible much things!!!. yes y konow


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

Bee keeps talking to the Zetsu's, I guess he can't detect them. Naruto's rasengans are the same, he can just produce them over and over now. Seems like Madara knows every detail of what's going on. The Edo Jins aren't there either.

Gama Hiro over Gamabunta Naruto??


----------



## Googleplex (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it is safe to assume that the fusion of Sage Mode and Kyuubi Mode will be an insane power seeing going by what the latter's displayed this week and the former will only bolster that.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

gamahiro is that swords frog right?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Gama Hiro over Gamabunta Naruto??



Hmm? What? Does he summon Gamahiro?



vered said:


> gamahiro is that swords frog right?


Yes, he's that boss frog who has double swords.


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> people predicted that the 6 rasengans can act as a shield i wonder if its true.


Arrange them in a carbon like Octahedral shape and you have an awesome defense PLUS offense combo from 360 degree!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> gamahiro is that swords frog right?



Yep it is.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 29, 2011)

So, wait...
Naruto can use rasengan not only in one hand, but one finger... if he makes it smaller???
What a dumbass. I would have been using the mini-frs the whole time. wasting SO MUCH TIME with clones.

He needs to come correct and Respect the Kienzan.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Why are all the disguised Zetsus running into Naruto?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Bee keeps talking to the Zetsu's, I guess he can't detect them. Naruto's rasengans are the same, he can just produce them over and over now. Seems like Madara knows every detail of what's going on. The Edo Jins aren't there either.
> 
> Gama Hiro over Gamabunta Naruto??



Gamahiro is the only Toad we didn't saw what can do .

Gamabunta was used by Naruto and Jiraiya in part 1 we know all his Jutsus and what he can do . 

Gamaken was used by Jiraiya to achieve Sage Mode we saw that he is a Defensive Toad used when you need prep .

Now we need to se Gamahiro and I woudn't be surprised if it would end up being the best


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmm? What? Does he summon Gamahiro?
> 
> 
> Yes, he's that boss frog who has double swords.



Last line of the chapter, he talks about summoning Hiro. This war is in the bag now that Naruto is there lol.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

so naruto can create miniature frs with one finger damn thats awesome and he finished his rasengans. like he had in the cover page damn


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No all we know is that Shodai took the Kyuubi of Madara's control at the middle of the battle and then Mito sealed it to not roam free , and Shodai proceded to rape Madara .



That's exactly what I said.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

I smell pic shitstorm.

Uchihahahahahaha.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Why are all the disguised Zetsus running into Naruto?



They're trying to "warn" Naruto and Bee about the Zetsu's and Bee falls for it. Naruto kicks the shit out of them and Bee's in shock until Naruto tells him they're not their allies, they're the enemy.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Last line of the chapter, he talks about summoning Hiro. This war is in the bag now that Naruto is there lol.



Does Madara say anything interesting?


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Trying to trick the Jinchuuriki perhaps? But Zetsu should have known that Naruto can sense emotions while in his Tailed State - they received Kisame's intell after all.



Exactly it makes no sense to put them together. The entire danger of them was that they were scattered all over the place. Collecting them seems PIS. Though hopefully there's actually a good reason we're not aware of.


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

Why bother with TKB jutsu when you can already overpower your opponent easily. Looks like Naruto didn't take Hachibi's advice. He's gonna end up paying for it soon.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> Last line of the chapter, he talks about summoning Hiro. This war is in the bag now that Naruto is there lol.



Is there anything else worth mentioning in this chap? Was there some talk about Zetsu's background like someone suggested earlier?


----------



## Nimander (Jun 29, 2011)

zuul said:


> Rasengan again.
> 
> Naruto sure is a one trick pony.
> 
> ...



Your tears are quite delicious right now.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Does Madara say anything interesting?



Depends on what you call interesting. I didn't see much apart from the bit about Mito and his "kukuku Keikaku Doori."


----------



## Tengu (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasuke is lucky he decided to get the EMS, if he would have fought Naruto with just MS...that wouldn't have been a long fight.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Why bother with TKB jutsu when you can already overpower your opponent easily. Looks like Naruto didn't take Hachibi's advice. He's gonna end up paying for it soon.



It says he is going to use TKB? I though he is preparing to summon GamaHiro to move around the different areas and trash the Zetsus.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

so this takes away the weakness of the frs with naruto speed and making the frs mini he can trow it fast and quickly to the enemies and they will have no time to dodge


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Depends on what you call interesting. I didn't see much apart from the bit about Mito and his "kukuku Keikaku Doori."



His "Keikaku Doori"? Are you able to make out what he said about Mito?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so this takes away the weakness of the frs with naruto speed and making the frs mini he can trow it fast and quickly to the enemies and they will have no time to dodge



Just with his new speed he can pretty much get behind anyone and Finger Rasenshuriken


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Is there anything else worth mentioning in this chap? Was there some talk about Zetsu's background like someone suggested earlier?



I believe there was an allegoric reference in it that called zetsu Bukkake.
Might have been a mistranslation, but that is damn hillarious.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Does Madara say anything interesting?



Not really. Thanks to Kisame, he knows what Naruto can do now. He doesn't seem that worried yet but Zetsu is done for. From what I can tell, Zetsu can't copy Naruto. This chapter is mostly Naruto/Shikaku talking and Naruto kicking ass.

I'm not sure but Sakura is probably going to tell Naruto about Yamato. I don't know why else Kishi would have shown her learning about him being kidnapped if that wasn't the purpose.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so this takes away the weakness of the frs with naruto speed and making the frs mini he can trow it fast and quickly to the enemies and they will have no time to dodge



And don't forget that Naruto can enlarge the FRS from afar. He did that against Pain afterall. Theoretically he could create a FRS on each of his fingers throw them all and then enlarge them when they are close to their target.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Depends on what you call interesting. I didn't see much apart from the bit about Mito and his "kukuku Keikaku Doori."



keikaku doori?whats that?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Exactly it makes no sense to put them together. The entire danger of them was that they were scattered all over the place. Collecting them seems PIS. Though hopefully there's actually a good reason we're not aware of.



Yeah, this is a stupid cop out


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Deadly Monk said:


> This chapter is mostly Naruto/Shikaku talking and Naruto kicking ass.



What do they talk about?



vered said:


> keikaku doori?whats that?


It means "just as planned"


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it's Sensory Power or something like that , I gues it's saying that Naruto has the same Emotion/Killing intent Sensory skill as Mito . But I can be wrong


----------



## zuul (Jun 29, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Your tears are quite delicious right now.



Nah it brings me lulz in a so bad it's good kinda way.

it's also bring topic to write about in the anti Naruto FC, so we can stay active without going off topic.

It's all good.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And don't forget that Naruto can enlarge the FRS from afar. He did that against Pain afterall. Theoretically he could create a FRS on each of his fingers throw them all and then enlarge them when they are close to their target.


attacks gain range in sage mode that was do to sage mode of course its all good tho cause hes gonna combine these to forms later


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

zuul said:


> Nah it brings me lulz in a so bad it's good kinda way.
> 
> it's also bring topic to write about in the anti Naruto FC, so we can stay active without going off topic.
> 
> It's all good.



I was laughing for 15 minutes straight.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> attacks gain range in sage mode that was do to sage mode of course its all good tho cause hes gonna combine these to forms later



Naruto FRS against Kakuzu enlarged as well , the only thing Sage Mode does is being thrownable .


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> His "Keikaku Doori"? Are you able to make out what he said about Mito?



The bit about Mito is when he thinks about Kisame's intel on the alliance. He says something about how Naruto's ability to sense dark emotions is like Uzumaki Mito's.

As for his keikaku doori. It's about everything being on schedule and how this is the last day of the senju will of fire. Which screams death flag if you ask me.




vered said:


> keikaku doori?whats that?



google it. There's an especially nice youtube video about it.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

Will totally lol if Madara gets sniped before Kabuto and Sasuke. He's pushing his luck with the desperation and monologues.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

This chapter is epicness.


----------



## Trent (Jun 29, 2011)

Naytel said:


> with that finger naruto will to do possible much things!!!. yes y konow



Naruto will combine the Finger FRS to another of his most lethal jutsu and I foresee the final vilain's death via...

 "*...ONE BILLION YEARS OF PAIN!!"*


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Yeah, this is a stupid cop out



I don't think all the Zetsus were gathered in one group. It's just a couple of dozen perhaps a hundred and not 50,000.

shenigami could have atleast quoted me, if he puts what I gleaned from the OT in the spoiler thread XD


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> It says he is going to use TKB? I though he is preparing to summon GamaHiro to move around the different areas and trash the Zetsus.



Someone said he did. 

I think it's this part of the google trans near the end.

"Art of multiple shadow alter ego! ! !"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 29, 2011)

> The Zetsu horde combines to a giant Zetsu



 

Miniboss


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Will totally lol if Madara gets sniped before Kabuto and Sasuke. He's pushing his luck with the desperation and monologues.





i belive this is going to happen just for kishimoto to 'surprise' us.In order for the manga to not be one-sided.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Someone said he did.
> 
> I think it's this part of the google trans near the end.
> 
> "Art of multiple shadow alter ego! ! !"



Don't trust Google , Deadly Monk already said to us he's going to summon Gamahiro it would be a good chance to see what he can do . We never saw him performing alone unlike Gamaken and Gamabunta .


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 29, 2011)

So what of Nagato, the crow and the dick? 


And how does Naruto make normal Rasengans? Didn't they automatically turn into Bijuu bombs when using Kyuubi chakra?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Naruto FRS against Kakuzu enlarged as well , the only thing Sage Mode does is being thrownable .


not really it exploded and got huge when it dispersed sage mode allowed it to gain width when its still together remember when pain dodge it? and the shirken while still together got bigger and sliced up the other bodys? that expansion was due to sage mode


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2011)

Trent said:


> Naruto will combine the Finger FRS to another of his most lethal jutsu and I foresee the final vilain's death via...
> 
> "*...ONE BILLION YEARS OF PAIN!!"*



So that's where all that fisting talk is leading up to.


Poor Sasuke.


Or maybe he'll like it. I don't know.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Don't trust Google , Deadly Monk already said to us he's going to summon Gamahiro it would be a good chance to see what he can do . We never saw him performing alone unlike Gamaken and Gamabunta .



Pre-Sage Mode, FRS did not expand pre-contact, like it did when it hit Ningendou Pain (Human Realm).


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Miniboss



just like the matrix game for the regular xbox where all the agents smiths turn into one big one.

also seem like the rasengan he creates is not the bijuu bomb. just regular ones.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Hrmm, my friend read the spoilers and said that Zetsus dematerialize near Naruto's chakra, and that Madara is made of Zetsu parts (big surprise). I suspect that Madara will have problems facing Naruto for that reason, and will probably lose. However, I don't think he'll die. Voldemort syndrome is more likely.


----------



## Googleplex (Jun 29, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> It looks to me that Sasuke now WILL have a fight before Naruto to train his powers. I mean, Naruto is already doing so. To put a fresh EMS vs a RM Naruto would be almost Bee vs Taka Sasuke all over.



Sasuke's thing has always been that he can grasp his powers fairly quickly.
Additionally he's got his powers outside the Eternal Mangekyou, he's got 'trained'. 
Further, Naruto's got some 'tricks' he's not trained either, namely the Bijuu-Dama, his unknown jutsu and this unknown improvement to Sage Mode (perhaps a fusion with his Kyuubi Mode?).
Lastly, against B, Sasuke was injured, I doubt he'll be injured when he's eyes have settled.


----------



## calimike (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> keikaku doori?whats that?





> Japanese for *"Just as Planned"*. A phrase made popular by Light Yagami of Death Note.
> 
> _Light's amazing plan worked out exactly as he had planned. "Keikaku doori", he exclaimed._



Just as Planned refers to Madara's a phrase


----------



## SonicTron (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy _fuck._

Naruto went from not being able to create even a normal rasengan without a clone to creating _fucking FRS with a single finger_

Shit just got...maybe ridiculous.  Like not in a good way ridiculous.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> Holy _fuck._
> 
> Naruto went from not being able to create even a normal rasengan without a clone to creating _fucking FRS with a single finger_
> 
> Shit just got...maybe ridiculous.  Like not in a good way ridiculous.



He's using chakra-hands for assistance, so it's really not that different when you think about it.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Hrmm, my friend read the spoilers and said that Zetsus dematerialize near Naruto's chakra, and that Madara is made of Zetsu parts (big surprise). I suspect that Madara will have problems facing Naruto for that reason, and will probably lose. However, I don't think he'll die. Voldemort syndrome is more likely.



as we suspected.we suspected that madara body was made out of the zetsu plant.
what does he mean by dematerialize near narutos chakra?


----------



## Seph (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't think of a battle style more boring than Naruto's.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Don't trust Google , Deadly Monk already said to us he's going to summon Gamahiro it would be a good chance to see what he can do . We never saw him performing alone unlike Gamaken and Gamabunta .



No, Naruto does use TKB



> 多重影分身の術！！！



That's the second to last line of the actual spoiler and it says Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu

And for those who never saw death note


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> not really it exploded and got huge when it dispersed sage mode allowed it to gain width when its still together remember when pain dodge it? and the shirken while still together got bigger and sliced up the other bodys? thats expansion was due to sage mode



No . Kakuzu was hit then he flew back at least a good number of meters and after stopping it expanded .

It's the same mechanic but now Naruto throws it and it enlarges when it hits. 

It's the same thing the jutsus travels , then enlarges and finally explode in million of needles  ..

The only difference is that in Sage Mode Naruto throws hit and instead of hitting with the Rasengan part it hits sideways on the Fuuton rotating blades , and cut the enemy before exploding . 

Hope you can understand it's a little messy


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I doubt Kisame had time to write that down.



Today's lesson: Never doubt Kisame Hoshigaki.


----------



## Helios (Jun 29, 2011)

What i make out of it so far is that Madara's position as the final villain is being seriously threatened.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 29, 2011)

holy fuck!

finger FRS!?!

Halo FRSs??!?!!


ITS ON, BITCHES!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

so the zetsus dematerialize when they get close to naruto and as expected madara is made from zetsu stuff. how is he gonna fight naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara is confirmed to be made out of Zetsu? Then he is the real Zetsu, the one that copied Madara's chakra - that's why the Kyuubi was able to recognize him. 

Yes, it's all coming together now.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> I can't think of a battle style more boring than Naruto's.


you mad bro?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> as we suspected.we suspected that madara body was made out of the zetsu plant.
> what does he mean by dematerialize near narutos chakra?



They essentially turn back into Chakra (I'm guessing they become sparkly glowy like Naruto). The Zetsus combine to slow this effect down.

Also, the reason Naruto uses a mini FRS is so that he can inject it into the Zetsu and destroy it from inside out (Tsunade's little quip about it acting like a poison has come to pass).


----------



## Seph (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

this pretty much proves  naruto was not serious vs the raikage cause if he would have used the frs and rasnegans vs him.


----------



## Last of the Yakushi (Jun 29, 2011)

Does it mean Kabuto will outlive Tobi?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Last of the Yakushi said:


> Does it mean Kabuto will outlive Tobi?



Its almost certain


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Last of the Yakushi said:


> Does it mean Kabuto will outlive Tobi?



Looks a possibility.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

so mito had the same ability as naruto wonder how much control she had over the kyuubi


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this pretty much proves  naruto was not serious vs the raikage cause if he would have used the frs and rasnegans vs him.



that is obvious.after all he didnt try to attack him at all.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Last of the Yakushi said:


> Does it mean Kabuto will outlive Tobi?



And do what? 

Fight Sasuke to gain revenge for Orochimaru, attempt to defeat him and live out Orochimaru's dreams - then, fight Naruto because they're similar or whatever nonsense he was babbling way back when.

Or is it because of his "old blood"?

Listen, all that fool needs to do is reveal who is in the 6th coffin and tell us what the other technique is. He'll become useless after that, as he isn't even needed to keep the Edo's running.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara as neo pain vs Neo naruto hmmmmm


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> that is obvious.after all he didnt try to attack him at all.



yeah but people were saying how weak and pathetic RM during that time. and look now


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

lol finger frs damn s-rank jutsu in 1 finger without even trying damn ,just damn.
Our Garuto is here 

Whats with teh rasengans in the back?? Must be still testing out the shroud running around in kyuubi mode.

It is all funny how uzumaki abilitys are coming out his ass,.Its all kishi's poor delivery really how many times was ''uzumaki naruto'' said no one said oh yeah those freak sealing experts  

BUt damn its really coming to the end game.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 29, 2011)

I admit if there's one thing this manga is still good for is to see Thathuke fanbois and gurls cry tears of butter and struggle to remove all these centipedes from their sandy vaginas

My guilty pleasure


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 29, 2011)

Let's hope Madara's Pain confront Naruto and B next chapter. If Madara is to get the Kyuubi and Hachibi the time should be now.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

first  time naruto has looked great since the start of the pain battle. hope it does not go down hill from hear. and he passes out cause he over excreted his abilities.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

There won't be anymore RM is useless, RM is disappointing threads.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> And do what?
> 
> Fight Sasuke to gain revenge for Orochimaru, attempt to defeat him and live out Orochimaru's dreams - then, fight Naruto because they're similar or whatever nonsense he was babbling way back when.
> 
> ...


Lol well he did say somthing about gaining the mind of Rikiudo sanin hes staying out f combat for a reason so he can stay in the shadow and when your at your weakest BAM! he comes out and bites you with his ass snake....

plus you also have to take this into consideration the first villain that stuck around and was the most dangerous we had was oro..... It started with a snake it will end with a snake


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> There won't be anymore RM is useless, RM is disappointing threads.



Understatement of the year.


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

So either Kabuto will be final villain or he will just die really soon, from what the situation seems


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> There won't be anymore RM is useless, RM is disappointing threads.



There will still be RM is weird, RM's look is disappointing threads


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

I doubt Madara is going to die. He'll probably be set back a lot, and we'll move to the next arc.


----------



## Googleplex (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, this chapter has provided more support for the argument that A didn't stand a ghost of a chance against Naruto.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> that is obvious.after all he didnt try to attack him at all.



Raikage wasnt serious either , it was a speed battle


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Raikage wasnt serious either , it was a speed battle



He wasn't seriously trying to kill Naruto? 

He missed his killer attack, Naruto is faster; attacking a second or third time would have been pointless.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> There will still be RM is weird, RM's look is disappointing threads



with 1 finger frs 

i don't think so

unless trolls


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> as we suspected.we suspected that madara body was made out of the zetsu plant.
> what does he mean by dematerialize near narutos chakra?



Remember naruto has life force he made tenzou's tree grow.Zetsu is plant/earth like so naruto's chakra probably made him melt as they have bad emotions he is pure light the cheeseyness.


----------



## Bellville (Jun 29, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> Holy _fuck._
> 
> Naruto went from not being able to create even a normal rasengan without a clone to creating _fucking FRS with a single finger_
> 
> Shit just got...maybe ridiculous.  Like not in a good way ridiculous.



Considering what he was capable of doing after going 1 tail during VotE (with no prior training), is this jump in power and ability really that surprising now that he's got the Kyuubi on _lockdown?_


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Raikage wasnt serious either , it was a speed battle



He was,he even stated it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Raikage wasnt serious either , it was a speed battle



yeah he was he was trying to kill naruto and used his fastest attack on naruto.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hail to the King Baby*


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Listen, all that fool needs to do is reveal who is in the 6th coffin and tell us what the other technique is.



I'm more intrigued by what Kabuto wants with the truth of ninjutsu and Rikudo.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Raikage wasnt serious either , it was a speed battle


he said i came at you with killer intent.... he wasnt serious? Lol


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> There will still be RM is weird, RM's look is disappointing threads



I still don't like KM's design. I still think it lacks contrast, that it's too white to look good in a black and white manga. The seal has to grow even larger and perhaps expand a bit to the sides. But perhaps that'll come with KSM.


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> I doubt Madara is going to die. He'll probably be set back a lot, and we'll move to the next arc.


But what would be the central theme for next arc? Just plain ole lets save sauce?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

IT WAS A speed fight, Raikage couldve have raiga bombed Naruto on several ocassions, too much fucking wank in this thread


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait... If sensing hatred and dark emotions is an Uzumaki trait, which it looks like it is all of a sudden, then how come Naruto awoke this trait after he gained some control over the Kyuubi? Yes, Mito and Naruto were both Jinns but Madara's likely referring to her powers before she became one.

Either it's not fully explained or it's another throw-in-comment that doesn't fit with anything else.



chakra-burned said:


> I doubt Madara is going to die. He'll probably be set back a lot, and we'll move to the next arc.



He'll either be set back a lot and retreat or get the last two bijuu and retreat.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> he said i came at you with killer intent.... he wasnt serious? Lol



Not as serious as when he fought Sasuke


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 29, 2011)

When he said about "This is the final day of the Senju Will of fire" I believe he means that he will have Sasuke fight Naruto next, because he made a speech about Senju Will of fire vs Uchiha's Hatred.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

the only downside to it is that naruto is wasiting too much kyubii chakra at the moment.
he may come a bit weakened later on against the big guys.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> IT WAS A speed fight, Raikage couldve have raiga bombed Naruto on several ocassions, too much fucking wank in this thread



not really naruto was not to slow like sasuke to get caught in that.  A even said he was going for the kill and he said he was going all oput to prove if naruto was the savior.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

shirish said:


> But what would be the central theme for next arc? Just plain ole lets save sauce?



And Naruto's plan was to just wait at the village for Sasuke anyway.


----------



## NSAMA (Jun 29, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, Uzumaki Naruto.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2011)

So it's possible that the war will end on the second day, and all the other Edo fights will be easily resolved since Naruto is on the battlefield now?

Sheesh thank goodness for the Division One battles then. LOL


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> first  time naruto has looked great since the start of the pain battle. hope it does not go down hill from hear. and he passes out cause he over excreted his abilities.



"Over excreted"? Damn, this is so fitting. He's gonna be like literally shitting techniques right now.


----------



## Last of the Yakushi (Jun 29, 2011)

The only way to stop Naruto now is Kabuto's anti Shodai poison.
Senju and Uzumaki are cousins, should work.


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 29, 2011)

these spoilers are fucking amazing

now imagine KSM *fainting*


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> IT WAS A speed fight, Raikage couldve have raiga bombed Naruto on several ocassions, too much fucking wank in this thread



raiga bomb a guy he cant hit at max speed sure cool story.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> the only downside to it is that naruto is wasiting too much kyubii chakra at the moment.
> he may come a bit weakened later on against the big guys.



Kishi is doing this intentionally. He needs to wear Naruto out because he knows that noone stands a chance against full powered KCM Naruto 

Believe it


----------



## Googleplex (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> IT WAS A speed fight, Raikage couldve have raiga bombed Naruto on several ocassions, too much fucking wank in this thread



In a speed fight why use that powerbomb on an opponent he has virtually no intel on? (He had intel on Sasuke.)
Additionally, we're seeing here that with all these chakra arms and Rasengan, that attack would've been suicide for A. Furthermore, we know in a serious fight, A could not actually hit Naruto whose also being serious.
Lastly: saying 'speed fight' to back up your claim is futile as A is primarily a speed based fighter, in fact that is why he is (or used to be) known as the fastest man in the world.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wait... If sensing hatred and dark emotions is an Uzumaki trait, which it looks like it is all of a sudden, then how come Naruto awoke this trait after he gained some control over the Kyuubi? Yes, Mito and Naruto were both Jinns but Madara's likely referring to her powers before she became one.
> 
> Either it's not fully explained or it's another throw-in-comment that doesn't fit with anything else.
> 
> ...



The whole point of Kin-Gin was so that Naruto gets to keep his powers. I'm pretty sure after this development Madara will try to get Naruto himself and lose. The War will "end", but he'll survive like a voldemort because of his aiz.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> IT WAS A speed fight, Raikage couldve have raiga bombed Naruto on several ocassions, too much fucking wank in this thread



He came at him at full V2 speed with full intent to kill.  Raikage wasn't messing around with Naruto at that point.

Naruto on the other hand did nothing to try and fight him, which as we know now he could have easily done and inflicted incredible damage on Raikage if not killing him outright. Instead he chose to avoid his attack because fighting wasn't his goal.

Naruto's just proven his superiority.  Deal with it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> When he said about "This is the final day of the Senju Will of fire" I believe he means that he will have Sasuke fight Naruto next, because he made a speech about Senju Will of fire vs Uchiha's Hatred.




Unless Sasuke opens his eyes very soon it means that Tobi will have to do it himself. And if he does it's time to say goodbye to mask boy.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 29, 2011)

Helios said:


> What i make out of it so far is that Madara's position as the final villain is being seriously threatened.



I don't see who can possibly replace him as FV Kabuto is nailed on as this arcs Villain so he is gonna die and Sasuke I just don't see as transforming into a complete villain



Gabe said:


> this pretty much proves  naruto was not serious vs the raikage cause if he would have used the frs and rasnegans vs him.



I thought it was obvious Naruto was just trying to get past A only he was conserving chakra at the same time and he needed his full speed to get past A



shirish said:


> So either Kabuto will be final villain or he will just die really soon, from what the situation seems



I think it is likely Kabuto won't last very long Naruto will be able to sense his locatiion and once Naruto gets his lock what can Kabuto do I don't see him lasting very long on a one on one with Naruto personally I see him struggling against Base Naruto never mind the boosts RM has


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> Not as serious as when he fought Sasuke


well obviously yes... but he still was serious he was willing and tryed to kill naruto 2 times and even if he was as serious do you honestly believe Raikage could stand up to this? someone who not only moves faster than him but can make a molecule destroying wind attacks with little or no effort? 

bro Rai strong but he aint THIS strong Sasuke naruto and madara insane powerwise


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 29, 2011)

Last of the Yakushi said:


> The only way to stop Naruto now is Kabuto's anti Shodai poison.
> Senju and Uzumaki are cousins, should work.



Nah, Naruto doesn't have the Wood. The Wood is not a Senju ability per se, it's strictly Hashirama's ability (who just happened to be a Senju).


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Kabuto is nailed on as this arcs Villain so he is gonna die



That's what I initially thought, but Naruto has to have a big fight soon to really display RM and Madara's been built up as his target by all the "savior" mess.

Madara really doesn't have an excuse to not go after him right now. He's hax as hell and he already planned to capture him on the island.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 29, 2011)

So lets talk about: Has Naruto surpassed Minato?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 29, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> So it's possible that the war will end on the second day, and all the other Edo fights will be easily resolved since Naruto is on the battlefield now?
> 
> Sheesh thank goodness for the Division One battles then. LOL



Yeah that the way it look like right now. Winch is why I'm very likely going to hate this chapter.I dont what to see Naruto solo the war. I now he said he would but come on.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> the only downside to it is that naruto is wasiting too much kyubii chakra at the moment.
> he may come a bit weakened later on against the big guys.



Its fine. Its probably going to lead to kyuubi and naruto teaming up in the end.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 29, 2011)

No Itachi this chapter.

Naruto taking his "God Mode Sue" status to new levels.

Moar talking.

Another waste of 18/19 pages.


----------



## Last of the Yakushi (Jun 29, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Nah, Naruto doesn't have the Wood. The Wood is not a Senju ability per se, it's strictly Hashirama's ability (who just happened to be a Senju).



Ah yes you're right


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> the only downside to it is that naruto is wasiting too much kyubii chakra at the moment.
> he may come a bit weakened later on against the big guys.



I don't think it's really a downside. If Naruto wipes out the Zetsu infiltrators in the morning and it tires him out, Kishi can have him sit around somewhere to rest for a while and let the rest of the cast shine until Tobi makes his appearance again in the early evening and Naruto can face him.



Red Raptor said:


> So it's possible that the war will end on the second day, and all the other Edo fights will be easily resolved since Naruto is on the battlefield now?
> 
> Sheesh thank goodness for the Division One battles then. LOL



Yes, it's quite possible that the war will end on the second day. But I don't think Naruto will resolve all the Edo fights. The rest of the cast will deal with most of the Edos the only ones Naruto will have to deal in person are the new Edo jinchuuriki when he faces Tobi.



stockholmsyndrome said:


> I don't see who can possibly replace him as FV Kabuto is nailed on as this arcs Villain so he is gonna die and Sasuke I just don't see as transforming into a complete villain


Kabuto isn't this arcs villain. Tobi is.



> I think it is likely Kabuto won't last very long Naruto will be able to sense his locatiion and once Naruto gets his lock what can Kabuto do I don't see him lasting very long on a one on one with Naruto personally I see him struggling against Base Naruto never mind the boosts RM has



Don't underestimate Kabuto. Whoever he fights- whether Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi or even Sakura- will have to struggle mightily to defeat him. Kabuto still has plenty of tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

VoDe said:


> So lets talk about: Has Naruto surpassed Minato?



If he can teleport like hirashin and warp bijuu bombs,have super sealing then yeah.

BUt he cant yet so no,

*Quote:
Naruto talks about summoning Gama Hiro at the end. He has a long talk with Shikaku and Shizune tells Sakura about Yamato's disappearance. *

Why he want to bring out hiro and he has telepathy or did shikaku just call??


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 29, 2011)

nagato and itachi will be proud with how naruto developed since they last saw him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

so sakura barely found out about yamato too. nice that she figured about the zetsus being made from shodai dn. she probably figured it out after seeing the zetsus react to narutos chakra the same way yamatos wood element did. and naruto will probably go after him next chapter and run into madara, or sasuke in the base. sasuke is probably in the same base as yamato.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Don't underestimate Kabuto. Whoever he fights- whether Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi or even Sakura- will have to struggle mightily to defeat him.



Why are people still entertaining the thought of Kakashi/Sakura ever beating a major villain.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Why are people still entertaining the thought of Kakashi/Sakura ever beating a major villain.



Because Kishi is just close enough to running out of other ideas for him to resort to it?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> If he can teleport like hirashin and warp bijuu bombs,have super sealing then yeah.
> 
> BUt he cant yet so no,
> 
> ...



shikaku is probably talking to naruto through inos dads ability like how he contacted team 10. and he probably wants to summon hiro to get to the battles faster and maybe conserve some chakra instead of running their. hiro is huge and probably can cover a lot of area fast.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Why are people still entertaining the thought of Kakashi/Sakura ever beating a major villain.



They know that its not going to happen thats why they insist.They can only dream of it.

But sakura ? rly ? Sakura vs Kabuto ?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Why are people still entertaining the thought of Kakashi/Sakura ever beating a major villain.


I honestly dont get it either perhaps still holding on to the sanin line up  

Jiriaja , Tsunade , oro
Naruto , sakura , sasuke 

but now its like 

Madara , the 1st 

Sasuke , Naruto


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

another great pic by ohana 

The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> No Itachi this chapter.
> 
> Naruto taking his "God Mode Sue" status to new levels.
> 
> ...



No Uchiharz...you mad?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so sakura barely found out about yamato too. nice that she figured about the zetsus being made from shodai dn. *she probably figured it out after seeing the zetsus react to narutos chakra the same way yamatos wood element did.* and naruto will probably go after him next chapter and run into madara, or sasuke in the base. sasuke is probably in the same base as yamato.



She was'nt in the training room wtf naruto;s abilitys got out so quickly wtf man.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> another great pic by ohana
> 
> The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey



so she posted a super penguin pic. she posted it before when naruto first turned RM right?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Why are people still entertaining the thought of Kakashi/Sakura ever beating a major villain.



I'm sorry  I swear it won't happen again 


 there's still a remote chance of it happening so I thought I should mention it just for the sake of completeness.



vered said:


> another great pic by ohana
> 
> The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey



Lol another super saiyan penguin.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> She was'nt in the training room wtf naruto;s abilitys got out so quickly wtf man.



yamato sent info to them remember that is how sakura figured out the zetsus ability after reading what kisame told naruto and the others about how he did not die vs A and B. and shikaku learned about naurtos sensing ability.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

vered said:


> another great pic by ohana
> 
> The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey



FV, now confirmed.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 29, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So NOW they're noticing Yamato is disappeared?



its alright it only took them a day.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Sakura knows because of Zetsu autopsy.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> shikaku is probably talking to naruto through inos dads ability like how he contacted team 10. and he probably wants to summon hiro to get to the battles faster and maybe conserve some chakra instead of running their. hiro is huge and probably can cover a lot of area fast.



ino's dad's ability quite haxxed really 

Hiro is huge he's bigger then bunta ,big boss bunta probablys smoking a joint and to busy.

I think narutos tested kyuubimode enough now.Just power down you can still sense the world with sage chakra channeling.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kabuto isn't this arcs villain. Tobi is.


I would disagree there the Alliance's focus have been on neutralising the Edo Tensei and Kabuto threat rather then Madara everything currently points to Kabuto still being this arcs villain



> Don't underestimate Kabuto. Whoever he fights- whether Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi or even Sakura- will have to struggle mightily to defeat him. Kabuto still has plenty of tricks up his sleeve.


The problem is he has been shown to be a one trick pony spamming Edo Tensei to death he hasn't shown that high level of skills to place him as top tier when not supported by his summons I don't see him posing much trouble to the likes of RM Naruto or EMS Sasuke.


----------



## Trent (Jun 29, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kabuto isn't this arcs villain. Tobi is.



Who showed up in the story again out of the blue at the beginning of this very arc, Madara or Kabuto?

This should be a hint.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that Naruto's new form on a visual level is Kishi's way of slacking off. Now he doesn't have to give Naruto a new outfit, nor does he have to put the details of clothing on him now, nor does he even have to draw definitive lines anywhere.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto looks fat here...


----------



## shirish (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, I want Naruto to use his hands like gaara uses his sands. Just stand there with folded arms, a bored look and going on a badass rampage.


----------



## Face (Jun 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I would disagree there the Alliance's focus have been on neutralising the Edo Tensei and Kabuto threat rather then Madara everything currently points to Kabuto still being this arcs villain
> 
> 
> The problem is he has been shown to be a one trick pony spamming Edo Tensei to death he hasn't shown that high level of skills to place him as top tier when not supported by his summons I don't see him posing much trouble to the likes of RM Naruto or EMS Sasuke.



That's what makes him dangerous though. He doesn't have to fight when he can bring powerful people back from the dead. He's also got some pretty awesome techniques that he hasn't shown yet. I wouldn't say he is defenseless against Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 29, 2011)

Are those chakra arms coming out of Naruto's back, juggling those Rasengan?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Are those chakra arms coming out of Naruto's back, juggling those Rasengan?



Yeah, it's a Kyuubi chakra arm forming the bullet clip of Rasengans. Naruto's putting his arm out to grab and use them then reaching back and getting another one, from what it looks like.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Are those chakra arms coming out of Naruto's back, juggling those Rasengan?



I think the chakra arms just waved over air to form those Rasengan and then they stay there floating like we saw in that one color page.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

It's also possible that Madara loses his body against Naruto, and is forced to work with Kabuto to revive it, setting him back for a while. Or potentially Madara does die but Kabuto uses Edo Tensei....


Hell maybe it's not the real Madara at all but a projection of Madara, and the real Madara still needs to be rezzed?

Btw, Madara can rezz people using the Pain justu can't he?


----------



## Nimander (Jun 29, 2011)

*looks at latest spoiler pic*

Holy shit.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Are those chakra arms coming out of Naruto's back, juggling those Rasengan?



Yes. Instead of using his clone he is using the kyuubi chakra hand to make the rasengan.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Good lord. 


> Contemporary to Konoha's creation, the man supposed to have died at the Valley of the End lives to this day, his appearance unchanged. *The jutsu that kept Madara alive, deceiving even Hashirama, the First Hokage, is known to Madara and him alone...*


Do you honestly think Naruto will defeat Madara here, before all this is revealed? What of his battle with Sasuke? What of the mystery surrounding Madara and his entire persona? 

*If* they battle this arc, Naruto is going to lose. He's not going to inexplicably learn how to defeat someone like Madara in the first go at it. 

"_Oh, wait...I'll figure out; Izanagi, how you fooled Hashirama, why you move as Tobi, your connection to Zetsu, your true ambitions, the reasoning between the disparate doujutsu, and everything else in this battle because you're the arc villain and I'm the Main Character who just got a power up"_ my ass.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> It's also possible that Madara loses his body against Naruto, and is forced to work with Kabuto to revive it, setting him back for a while. Or potentially Madara does die but Kabuto uses Edo Tensei....
> 
> 
> Hell maybe it's not the real Madara at all but a projection of Madara, and the real Madara still needs to be rezzed?
> ...



i think madara is jutsu using the zetsus body as a vessel and has his hidden somewhere cause it is still injured from shodai. and will have to go back to it after tobi is defeated. maybe that is why he wanted nagato to use his reviving jutsu on it. sounds far fetched but whatever.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> It's also possible that Madara loses his body against Naruto, and is forced to work with Kabuto to revive it, setting him back for a while. Or potentially Madara does die but Kabuto uses Edo Tensei....
> 
> 
> Hell maybe it's not the real Madara at all but a projection of Madara, and the real Madara still needs to be rezzed?
> ...



yes he is supposed to be able to use Rinne tensei.an Enma abbilities as well.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 29, 2011)

Face said:


> That's what makes him dangerous though. He doesn't have to fight when he can bring powerful people back from the dead. He's also got some pretty awesome techniques that he hasn't shown yet. I wouldn't say he is defenseless against Sasuke and Naruto.



The problem is Naruto is an extremely powerfull sensor he won't evade Naruto by hiding and it is perfectly possible especially in this war situation that Kabuto won't have any Edo Tensei as they are engaging the Alliances army so what then unless Kabuto has some insane jump I don't see Kabuto lasting at all against Naruto in a One on One situation


----------



## DiScO (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like an awesome chapter


----------



## Last of the Yakushi (Jun 29, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I would disagree there the Alliance's focus have been on neutralising the Edo Tensei and Kabuto threat rather then Madara everything currently points to Kabuto still being this arcs villain


This war is Tobi's war, Kabuto just joined so that both sides damage each other as much as possible. Besides Tobi just said, it's the last day for will of fire... if it doesn't mean Tobi will die shortly I don't know what it means.




> The problem is he has been shown to be a one trick pony spamming Edo Tensei to death he hasn't shown that high level of skills to place him as top tier when not supported by his summons I don't see him posing much trouble to the likes of RM Naruto or EMS Sasuke.


One trick? Manda v2? Anti Shodai poison and all lethal medical techniques? "that jutsu" making Kabuto invincible. Where have you been?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Do you honestly think Naruto will defeat Madara here, before all this is revealed? What of his battle with Sasuke? What of the mystery surrounding Madara and his entire persona?
> 
> If, and I seriously doubt it, they battle this arc, Naruto is going to lose. He's not going to inexplicably learn how to defeat someone like Madara in the first go at it.



naruto always beats his enemies in his first go at it. i doubt naruto will lose to tobi.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

Since Naruto's all Rikudo-like, I wonder if Kabuto will be more eager to fight him to discover Rikudo's secrets.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Do you honestly think Naruto will defeat Madara here, before all this is revealed? What of his battle with Sasuke? What of the mystery surrounding Madara and his entire persona?
> 
> *If* they battle this arc, Naruto is going to lose. He's not going to inexplicably learn how to defeat someone like Madara in the first go at it.



Yano, the mystery surrounding Madara and his entire persona could fix for his potential defeat. After all, it doesn't mean he has to die, it just means he gets _defeated_.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 29, 2011)

...damn naruto... where did you get dem skills?
Couldn't have been with bee.
Innovative little muffuca.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

*"That jutsu"*
​


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Since Naruto's all Rikudo-like, I wonder if Kabuto will be more eager to fight him to discover Rikudo's secrets.



hmm he wants to fight naruto be with his plan to unravel RS mind it seems to indicate going after sasuke instead.


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2011)

How deliciously predictable.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara's secret jutsus can all be revealed in his final battle. The foreshadowing basically confirms that this man dies today.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 29, 2011)

Last of the Yakushi said:


> This war is Tobi's war, Kabuto just joined so that both sides damage each other as much as possible. Besides Tobi just said, it's the last day for will of fire... if it doesn't mean Tobi will die shortly I don't know what it means.
> 
> 
> One trick? Manda v2? Anti Shodai poison and all lethal medical techniques? "that jutsu" making Kabuto invincible. Where have you been?





Arcystus said:


> Madara's secret jutsus can all be revealed in his final battle. The foreshadowing basically confirms that this man dies today.






QFT 



And wow at Naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto always beats his enemies in his first go at it. i doubt naruto will lose to tobi.



Hawkman's right. There is no way that Naruto can defeat someone like Madara first chance. Madara is wielding a whole host of powers that no-one knows anything about, and the ones we do know about are ones that Naruto has never faced.

Madara also has far too much to show before he gets offed. It's going to take more than one battle to display everything he has.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto always beats his enemies in his first go at it. i doubt naruto will lose to tobi.


Sasuke says hello, and Pain all but submitted Naruto had it not been for obvious PNJ. I mean, Hinata's interference and Minato's magical bandadge was just "-_-". 


chakra-burned said:


> Yano, the mystery surrounding Madara and his entire persona could fix for his potential defeat. After all, it doesn't mean he has to die, it just means he gets _defeated_.


Madara plays the long-game, many have attempted to "defeat" Madara and have failed to kill him. Defeating Madara _must _entail truly killing him. Or he ends up doing what he pleases with the world in your absense(*cough* Hashirama, Minato), or sneaking up behind you with Izanagi(*cough* Konan, Itachi).


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 29, 2011)

This reminds me on when people thought that its absolutely impossible for Naruto to defeat Pain at the point he did.

I think this is Madaras last day. Zetsu might reveal the whole story abt him and then they will know what Kabuto is plotting. It could also be that Kabuto is just Sasukes fodder, which would make me really sad. Awesome would be if Kabuto just aborbs Sasuke. That would free us from all the "Sasuke is still a good guy" bullshit. Naruto has to kill Sasuke, Sasuke wont be redeemed.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow... So training with Bee paid off. Like seriously.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Sasuke says hello, and Pain all but submitted Naruto had it not been for obvious PNJ. I mean, Hinata's interference and Minato's magical bandadge was just "-_-".
> 
> Madara plays the long-game, many have attempted to "defeat" Madara and have failed to kill him. Defeating Madara must entail truly killing him.



Whatever your definition of defeat is. :rollseyes The point is it sounds like he'll be facing a set back soon.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 29, 2011)

My body is not ready.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Chapters out Havent we seen this b4????.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 29, 2011)

How can Naruto even use the FRS in RM when he doesent even use his own chakra in RM ?  Also in RM a Rasengan is the Bijuu dama yet he can form normal Rasengans, shit doesent seem right at all......


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Whatever your definition of defeat is. The point is it sounds like he'll be facing a set back soon.



Sasuke were declared.

Besides, the way I see it is that the Sauce will be the trump card and we'll get some conflict of the two brosephs before Sauce will likely learn the error of his ways and fight Madara.

Now how Sakura will fit into this?  That's the fun part.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hawkman's right. There is no way that Naruto can defeat someone like Madara first chance. Madara is wielding a whole host of powers that no-one knows anything about, and the ones we do know about are ones that Naruto has never faced.
> 
> Madara also has far too much to show before he gets offed. It's going to take more than one battle to display everything he has.



Normally I would think this is the rational argument to make, but Naruto's chakra has special h4x powers that dematerialize Zetsus, and guess what Madara's made of...

He doesn't have to die. He just has to lose. Two different things.


----------



## Last of the Yakushi (Jun 29, 2011)

Someone remembers the theory saying Madara was just a vengeful eye ball

IT WAS FUCKING RIGHT!!!!


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 29, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> *"That jutsu"*
> ​



oh shit, lol. that is funny


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sasuke were declared.
> 
> Besides, the way I see it is that the Sauce will be the trump card and we'll get some conflict of the two brosephs before Sauce will likely learn the error of his ways and fight Madara.
> 
> Now how Sakura will fit into this?  That's the fun part.



HAHAHAHAHAH Good joke. How Sakura fits in. I'm still lulzing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 29, 2011)

lol what has madara have to show??

Madara actually has nothing to show really but rin'negan powers?? So far he's just rehashed nagato's powers.

Since the real rin'negan user is revived he still has haxx jutsu to show no?? 
So what has madara actually got to show?? 

His fan ,chain power,phasing.I'll look forward to his powers not expecting much really. because ems being showcased by sasuke,nagato is around so can still bust jutsu.

wait what i sasuke gonna do fight kabuto?? I thought naruto would fight zetsu guess thats bee's job??


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Sasuke says hello, and Pain all but submitted Naruto had it not been for obvious PNJ. I mean, Hinata's interference and Minato's magical bandadge was just "-_-".
> 
> Madara plays the long-game, many have attempted to "defeat" Madara and have failed to kill him. Defeating Madara _must _entail truly killing him. Or he ends up doing what he pleases with the world in your absense(*cough* Hashirama, Minato), or sneaking up behind you with Izanagi(*cough* Konan, Itachi).



still naruto beat pain in his first try and the kyuubi is naruto he would have used it eventually. and that is why minato left himself their for. . same as gaara, and neji. sasuke was the only one. you actually think madara will not be defeated he will  every villian does.


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH Good joke. How Sakura fits in. I'm still lulzing.



Exactly...that's the punchline. 

Just read the chapter.  So Nardo got some serious skills from Bee and is off to clean up the messes.  What I think we'll see is janitor work without so much as a thanks from the Blond Boy Wonder himself.

I mean if he really doesn't appreciate, then I'm simply vindicated.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto came out before one piece . . . this world is coming to an end


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> naruto came out before one piece . . . this world is coming to an end



Its from mangazone that's why. MS hasn't released anything yet.


----------



## Yuna (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> also seem like the rasengan he creates is not the bijuu bomb. just regular ones.


If his Rasengan Clip consisted entirely of Bijuudama, every single villain in this manga would be fucked because, seriously, what the fuck do you do against someone who can just spam Bijuudama machine gunlike-style all day?


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, I guess my friend misread. They didn't dematerialize. They just turned into trees.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 29, 2011)

WTF did I just read??? LOL!!!!!! How's Naruto able to summon that many clones in his RM mode??? The other 40,000 shinobi can now take a chill pill and enjoy the sun now that the Naruto clones are going to all the battlefields? Sheesh!!! Is this a huge retcon by Kishi cuz he's sick of his own story and wants it to end ASAP?


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Well, I guess my friend misread. They didn't dematerialize. They just turned into trees.



Naruto is eco-friendly. 

Plant a tree, save the air.


----------



## Yuna (Jun 29, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Sasuke's thing has always been that he can grasp his powers fairly quickly.


Because he just keeps magically gaining new ones. All he has to do is spam them until he knows how to use them properly.



Googleplex said:


> Further, Naruto's got some 'tricks' he's not trained either, namely the Bijuu-Dama, his unknown jutsu and this unknown improvement to Sage Mode (perhaps a fusion with his Kyuubi Mode?).


How do you know that (except in the case of Bijuudama)?



Googleplex said:


> Lastly, against B, Sasuke was injured, I doubt he'll be injured when he's eyes have settled.


Funny how those injuries didn't manifest themselves in *any* way, the fact that Madara bandaged Sasuke up and healed him should've healed him, he got some rest and Karin *was right there* (so if Sasuke was ever injured, he could just munch on her some more). That and Itachi went out of his way *not* to injure Sasuke.

And didn't Suigestu just say "Your wounds *might* not have healed fully yet"?


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome chapter.and many new attacks by naruto.


----------



## Yuna (Jun 29, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I believe there was an allegoric reference in it that called zetsu Bukkake.
> Might have been a mistranslation, but that is damn hillarious.


I believe a chapter spoiler was Google translated as "Flying Bukkake Zetsu" or something. Many lulz were had.




JuubiSage said:


> Yes, he's that boss frog who has double swords.


Bring on the Food Cart Destroyer!


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh Naruto, that was fun to read, but now you will be out of charka at the end of next chapter.


----------



## Summers (Jun 29, 2011)

*My mind exploded As I read this chapter!*

It seriously did, What I just witnessed was just orgasm inducing, dont judge me, I am not ashamed!
As someone who was starting think RM was not so great, this chapter was something special, I am still taking it in. Good god wow! It seems not all the training progress was on screen(as sasuke has shown all the best ones are).This was some grade A wanking right here.

Who else feels this way? Did Anyone predict Naruto would get so awesome so quickly? Do you expect more?


----------



## vegeta2002 (Jun 29, 2011)

I concur. God, I hope they don't fuck up Ultimate Ninja Storm 3
1. Madara
2. KM Naruto
3. Darui
4. A
5. etc, etc


----------



## Prototype (Jun 29, 2011)

Honestly, I feel Kishi has gone way too far overboard.


----------



## Summers (Jun 29, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Honestly, I feel Kishi has gone way too far overboard.



how come? Everything that was shown is based of RM abilities that was described earlier, its just that I never expected kishi to really do it, because he has some problem wit making naruto bad ass.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto is just starting out . These are just Zetsus. Just wait until some Edo fights or some real 1v1 fights.


----------



## nightmare realm (Jun 29, 2011)

Can someone link me? I cant seem to find this new chapter


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 29, 2011)

nightmare realm said:


> Can someone link me? I cant seem to find this new chapter



Link removed


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> I'm more intrigued by what Kabuto wants with the truth of ninjutsu and Rikudo.



As am I, but it could be something that Madara already discovered.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Bee said:
			
		

> With a good bit of training and the radical Bee, you get squashed flat, bitch-slapped, turned into a tree.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder who will be in deeper trouble ? Naruto or Madara or Kabuto ?

*On Naruto:*
Naruto is heading towards battlefield because he has this hostility sensing ability. That is what included in Madara's plan. Shikaku also mentions it might be enemy's trap. So Naruto is falling for the trap.
On top of that using Multiple Shadow Clone Technique, Naruto is ignoring the risk and is asking for trouble.
Naruto plans to run around and detect Zetsu and more than that he doesn't has any plan. While Naruto coming out was under Madara's plan.

*On Madara:*
Madara did something to his body using 1st Hokage's cell- this fact is now know to ally force could create trouble for him. Specially because of Naruto. Although Tsunade calls it the reason for his immortality; 

*On Kabuto*
While Naruto and Madara going all out; it is still unknown what his plan is. He (planted Yamato's cells or) modified Zetsu using Yamato's cell. That is the reason Medical team found out all the secrets about Zetsu, Madara and Yamato. That is what he has been doing ; so both parties weaken each other out.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 29, 2011)

The only thing that impressed me this chapter is seeing Fuu the 7th bijuu showing off her sexy legs.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 29, 2011)

*My thoughts*

What a cliche chapter. Even cheesier and more predictable than the last one.
Shikaku is a Naruto fanboy
Madara is turning into Kira "Just as planned".
Yay Sakura! Damn she smart. Knowing all about my man Hashirama. 
Oh my god why is the alliance all like "Yay Naruto is coming to save us" when the war is supposed to be to protect him? 
So now there is such a thing as true immortality in the Naruto world? Chalk up another "Madara is so hax" power. 
Badass jinchurikis. Seems Madara is heading for Naruto and Bee. I suppose that will be the main fina battle then, someone else will take out Kabuto, then Sasuke will join in, and Madara will watch them fight. 
Baha telling Naruto not to TnJ is like telling Sasuke not to seek revenge. 
Perfect body? So Madara = Perfect Cell? He really looks like it, stealing DNA of ancient strong people and all. 
I would think Orochimaru is also a "true villain" who cant be TnJ'd. Oh well. 
LOL Naruto falcon kicked the shit out of him
Wooo Frog summoning! Heaps of jutsus this chapter
WHAT? So he can use clones after all in Kyuubi mode? Damn you Kishi!
God damn...Now everyone will be like "Wtf Naruto? oh well...save us oh godly Naruto!" I dont expect any of the Konoha 11 to get action at this rate.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2011)

Eat a dick if you have a problem with the chapter or just don't read it, it's better than those useless Sakura crying chapters or more TnJ vs Raikage, that shit was epically boring and long.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2011)

SoLiOZuZ said:


> Eat a dick if you have a problem with the chapter or just don't read it.



what a mature response
everyone seems to be pretty mad lately, kishi really is putting a number on his fans


----------



## vjpowell (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto has been out of action for a while so I don't see the problem of showing the main character off like Kishimoto is doing. It would be boring if Naruto didn't show developed skills in what he's doing and he has been training for a while.


----------



## navy (Jun 29, 2011)

Why did you make a thread for this?


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> everyone seems to be pretty mad lately, kishi really is putting a number on his fans



They are silly fans.  Normally I'm pretty apathetic about these new chapters, not even worth to be really bothered by what happens in the manga.


----------



## Soca (Jun 29, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> They are silly fans.  Normally I'm pretty apathetic about these new chapters, not even worth to be really bothered by what happens in the manga.



indeed


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> what a mature response
> everyone seems to be pretty mad lately, kishi really is putting a number on his fans


I'm just sick and tired of people writing a list about what could've been better or what they need to do. Honestly, no one is going to be happy with everything that happens which is okay, but to go and make a fresh thread like that jackass and just dumb down parts of the manga seems to take the joy out of reading the manga. I mean I consistently rip Bleach apart every week saying how Kishi trolls but I don't dissect because I know it would make people mad...


----------



## Crona (Jun 29, 2011)

Kisame's intel didn't go in vain, hell yes!!


----------



## Aiku (Jun 29, 2011)

Zetsu turning into trees. I knew this was coming.


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2011)

madara uchiha lies or not is uncertain factor
TOBI never lies . just correct your views

well naruto mini rasengan is boring and quite predictable 
and mini rasengan formation seems more like SHARINGAN VARIATION . the point is simple SHARINGAN IN ANY WAY OVERSHADOW the rasengan . that's the awesomeness of SHARINGAN AND TOMOE
also that design of narutpo mini sharingan formation is taken from the scene  where DEIDARA FIRST TIME FACE ITACHI

AND SAYS THIS IS ART

its quite simple naruto is a fodder like his own father .
both are overhyed useless beings . naruto completely lost . such degradable character is worthless to talk about  .

people always comments sasuke got gifts but past 100 chapter showed how much lucky naruto is . naruto is powered up in the same way . if sasuke seems overdosed with power booster packages then so does naruto

but still SASUKE is better in every department and most original character in the manga.

about TOBI its proven by my words whenever TOBI comes something special and unique and surprising and relevant  happens 
this just proves how much TOBI rules this story and how much kishi is dependent on TOBI . WHICH IS VERY PATHETIC for a author of a story

ALL HAIL MADARA SAMA

ALL HAIL UCHIHA MADARA


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I though Naruto could not use Kage bushin while in fox mode.... and how is madara immortal when Konan nearly killed him...anyway nice action sequence there with all of Naruto's new move.. loved that mini rasenshuriken


----------



## misobombin (Jun 29, 2011)

rajin said:


> madara uchiha lies or not is uncertain factor
> TOBI never lies . just correct your views
> 
> well naruto mini rasengan is boring and quite predictable
> ...



dude you crazy


----------



## FearTear (Jun 29, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> I though Naruto could not use Kage bushin while in fox mode.... and how is madara *immortal* when Konan nearly killed him...anyway nice action sequence there with all of Naruto's new move.. loved that mini rasenshuriken



Maybe with "immortal" they mean his longevity, he still can be killed though


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

S said:


> You forgot the most obvious one





FearTear said:


> Then Naruto will have a flashback of the armadillo and have an idea...
> 
> Good Lord give me a brainbleach



It's like hanging in two directions...




bearzerger said:


> The one who is about to get wiped out is Tobi. In this very chapter he talks about ending the Senju Will of Fire today and he already said in the Iron Country that the Will of Fire lives within Naruto. So that translates into Tobi facing Naruto and there can only be one outcome to that. It's bye bye Tobi, nice knowing you.
> 
> Kabuto will survive this day, that much is certain, Tobi probably won't.



Agreed...Tobi's on his last legs...



Sniffers said:


> Why are so many of the Zetsu clones collected in one place? =/



I wondered the same thing-maybe to say hello to Naruto...



Klue said:


> All this and Naruto still hasn't combined his Tailed State Mode with Sage Mode, or even completely mastered either one.
> 
> Yes, I'm assuming he will eventuality break the laws of the manga and enter Sage Mode while moving.



Why wouldn't he-he's using KB in his current mode...




Klue said:


>



EPIC Bee Quote...

Narto is glad to not have to hold back...


EDIT:  Actually, recklessly using KB in RM might lead to Naruto having to "convince" the Kyuubi to work together on the battlefield to continue on...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm confused, when will Naruto's regular chakra be fully eaten away by the Kyubi.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Jun 29, 2011)

i like how naruto pulled all these new rasengan moves out of his ass


----------



## son_michael (Jun 29, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> Oh Naruto, that was fun to read, but now you will be out of charka at the end of next chapter.



why are people saying this? Since when does kyuubi run out of Chakra?


----------



## Setsuna00 (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto just *flex* and raped all of you haters at once. Hope it hurt.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2011)

I really liked the chapter. Can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 29, 2011)

Niiiice! That was fucking awesome! Rasengan Vacuum and Rasengan Riot. That was fucking rad! 10


----------



## misobombin (Jun 29, 2011)

son_michael said:


> why are people saying this? Since when does kyuubi run out of Chakra?



check it out 

1


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 29, 2011)

misobombin said:


> check it out
> 
> 1



first thing naruto does is make shadow clones lolz copter.


----------



## Boradis (Jun 29, 2011)

Holy. Freaking. Crap.

This is the kind of awesome that keeps bringing me back to this series.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

son_michael said:


> why are people saying this? Since when does kyuubi run out of Chakra?



He's talking about Naruto's chakra, that's being absorbed by the Kyuubi. He'll die if that happens.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 30, 2011)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> i like how naruto pulled all these new rasengan moves out of his ass



he literally did that


----------



## kx11 (Jun 30, 2011)

yay Pain V2.0 is going to face naruto 

now i didn't like the "Madara is immortal " i thought madara was a weaker shell of the old great madara and barely can do anything 

also who installed those eyes ?? if it's kabuto then where is he ?? 

i don't remember madara being a scientist  

anyway B owned the chapter 

naruto is still in DBZ mode


----------



## son_michael (Jun 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> He's talking about Naruto's chakra, that's being absorbed by the Kyuubi. He'll die if that happens.



oh that. Well Naruto has pretty much tamed him since then so I don't think that's an issue anymore.

That's probably why he can do Kagebunshin


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, this chapter was awesome. First chapter in quite some time since I was completely awestruck seeing what was going on. Naruto became complete godmode.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 30, 2011)

It was lame of Bee using his swords instead of Samehada (>_<) sooner or later i hope he use it.

Chapter was really nice tho!


----------



## kx11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Joker J said:


> It was lame of Bee using his swords instead of Samehada (>_<) sooner or later i hope he use it.
> 
> Chapter was really nice tho!



you mean his pen


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2011)

Joker J said:


> It was lame of Bee using his swords instead of Samehada (>_<) sooner or later i hope he use it.
> 
> Chapter was really nice tho!



Zetsu is not worthy.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 30, 2011)

This chapter had left a bitter taste in my mouth with Naruto making tons of clones in RM (just knowing that shit's gonna come back to bite him soon!), but otherwise it was orgasmic. Some much needed overdue pwnage from the neglected main character. Yeah, overall 'twas good.


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder where madara and his jins are going? Are they headed straight for the naruto clones, straight for naruto and b, a sealed et zombie like deidara, items, or a certain group or person.


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

*all madara needs is bee*

he already has ginkaku and kinkaku
naruto isnt getting captured only bee 
atleast i hope so


----------



## Namikaze-Minato (Jun 30, 2011)

kagegak said:


> he already has ginkaku and kinkaku
> naruto isnt getting captured only bee
> atleast i hope so


 
he has partial bijuu's from both naruto and bee already. remember the tentacle...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 30, 2011)

I want Bee to make it to the end.


----------



## batman22wins (Jun 30, 2011)

kagegak said:


> he already has ginkaku and kinkaku
> naruto isnt getting captured only bee
> atleast i hope so



Nope, he needs both, but will probably kill bee first. Capture Naruto after being tired from kyuubi eating chakra. Let Sasuke fight him.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jun 30, 2011)

*Madara's Motive*

Let me make this clear, first he wants Ginkaku and Kinkaku now he's chasing after Naruto & KB, WTF is this? 

TELL ME !


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 30, 2011)

.............. Kabuto said and Madara confirmed.

It's a temporary solution!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 30, 2011)

Bee is not surviving the end, no way in hell.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 30, 2011)

capturing gin/kin obviously fuels his Gedo Mazou. Now that he's done with them, bee and naruto are next.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2011)

i thik now that naruto left Bee,theres a chance we'll soon see Bee in his last fight.


----------



## Bane (Jul 1, 2011)

All I know is if bee dies i'm quitting the manga. It would be bullshit for him to introduce a character like that and develop him just to kill him. I'd be beyond pissed.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jul 1, 2011)

K&G are just temporary substitutes.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 1, 2011)

KSM Naruto said:


> *All I know is if bee dies i'm quitting the manga.* It would be bullshit for him to introduce a character like that and develop him just to kill him. I'd be beyond pissed.



Then you best be ready to enjoy what's left.

Killer Bee is on death row.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 1, 2011)

Capturing Bee would be pretty devastating as to how it would power him up. I think he's going to need more and Kinkaku/Ginkaku for Kyuubi chakra, but in the meantime, full Hachibi will really push things more in his favor...


----------



## socomberetta (Jul 1, 2011)

The coversation on page 10 was weird.

Naruto goes on with his we can talk later after Im done winning the war bravado and then Shikaku goes on to talk about Kabuto outta nowhere.


----------



## kx11 (Jul 1, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Then you best be ready to enjoy what's left.
> 
> Killer Bee is on death row.



yeah Bee is set to be killed maybe by kabuto , let's not forget that B barely survived his battle with kisame not to mention the old formula of anime shows ( *when a character's past is being exposed that means he's dying soon* )


----------



## Bringer (Jul 1, 2011)

*All hope is lost! I give up!*

tsunade is back at the HQ i don't see her going on the battlefield


her feats are done and she wont die because its not worth it

the only possible feats she gets from now on is intelligence feats

like I said theres no hope for tsunade I give up


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking forward team female (all chunin+ named female characters) VS Kabuto


----------



## Syntaxis (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe the big plot twist is that Madara is going to kill the Kages first. Don't underestimate the things to come. So far, I've been pretty surprised at Kishimoto's unpredictability.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 1, 2011)

well... Tsunade cant just die.
Kishi already try it, by made her at Coma... then she just miraculously woke up. because the plot need her


----------



## zuul (Jul 1, 2011)

That's one thing to have the rookies as useless wallpaper but when it's Tsunade the fucking Hokage, it's even worse.

She will be not so gracefully sent into the kitchen by Nardo like he did in the Pein arc. 

I wouild like to see Tsu the rookies fighting, pulling one cool move and then heroically dying, because the villains need to succeed at least one bit.

It would make a lot more of sense fr Nardo to be so anti-war if he actually has to suffer from it for real. Not just empathize with Nagato's emoing. 


I just want them to do sthing even if it means they die. Fuck !!


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah which is why Gaara and  Kakashi are also safe


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2011)

you can also give up for the rookies since naruto used KAgebunshin to aid everyone...
...
no more focus on rookies.. team 10 just got lucky!!


----------



## The Spartan (Jul 1, 2011)

Dan is still on the field, Possibly jiraiya and Sasuke wants to kill her because she is Hokage still.


----------



## zuul (Jul 1, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> you can also give up for the rookies since naruto used KAgebunshin to aid everyone...
> ...
> no more focus on rookies.. team 10 just got lucky!!



It's not out of luck. It's about Shikamaru being an author's favorite.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2011)

It has crossed my mind that Madara is massively screwing with everyone and is actually going to kill Tsunade. We were reminded this chapter that she is Hashirama's grand-daughter, in the chapter where Madara says he will destroy the WoF, and I can't even think of the last time that's been brought up.

The chances are nearly zero, and it would be...a little strange for him to suddenly care about Tsunade, and anti-climactic, but knowing Kishi, it's a good idea to keep that option open. 

/taking thread too seriously.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 1, 2011)

Well she still has a chance to make herself usefull by using some badass Medical Jutsu,other than that i believe that she will help with her inteligence,but there is no reason for her to fight,each time she is ready for a fight naruto interupts her.(See pain arc/latest chapters)


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jul 1, 2011)

vered said:


> i thik now that naruto left Bee,theres a chance we'll soon see Bee in his last fight.



Naruto left a shadow clone and gamagiro there right next to bee,so he didn't entirely leave. The real one could be with him.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 1, 2011)

I won't give up on Tsunade just yet.Dan was brought back for a reason!


----------



## Summers (Jul 1, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Wow, this chapter was awesome. First chapter in quite some time since I was completely awestruck seeing what was going on. Naruto became complete godmode.



Same here, I got caught of guard. A tame start then all of Naruto makes 6 rasengans bash it into Zetus's, turns em into wood, Chakra arm snatches them up and throws them into his giant rasengan, mini-frs Hybrid Zetsu leg off, and then drops a giant frog on him(Overkill). I had to stop reading and start over again after I calmed down, Nothing was really "new" but it was still awesome to see Naruto be bad-ass for once, hopefully its not just against fodder.


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jul 1, 2011)

And i don't think thats it for the random new justus. i think he shows another one or two(i don't care if its rasengan-based or not)justus in the next chapter.


----------

